# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Communicating With Dream Characters

## iadr

Was wondering how many people have been able to communicate with their dream characters and learn something useful from them.

Among the questions I would like to ask a dream character I think the most important one for me is going to be "What can I do to become better at lucid dreaming?"

Has anyone ever asked a dream character a question that has helped them with something, or does anyone else have any suggestions for other questions that one could ask a dream character once they become lucid?

Feel free to share your experiences and suggestions for questions you might want to ask a dream characters.

----------


## pj

I've had a lot of interaction with DCs - deliberate interaction with the intent of learning more about the dream state.

What I have come away with, (which is not what I expected,) is a questioning of exactly what the dream state is and whether DCs are really creations of our own minds.  They seem to be MOST unhelpful about becoming a better lucid dreamer, making it clear that they don't much like us.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Whaa? So Dream Characters are ignorant sods? Well, more to punish.  ::lol::

----------


## iadr

> I've had a lot of interaction with DCs - deliberate interaction with the intent of learning more about the dream state.
> 
> What I have come away with, (which is not what I expected,) is a questioning of exactly what the dream state is and whether DCs are really creations of our own minds.  They seem to be MOST unhelpful about becoming a better lucid dreamer, making it clear that they don't much like us.



That's interesting and not at all what I would expect either.

It sounds like they may not understand what the dream state is because to them this is their reality and not a dream, and that they seem so real to themselves that they do not realize that they are actually a creation of the dreamers mind.  And maybe some of them are not a creation of the dreamers mind, as some of them may actually be other dreamers out and about during the night.

Maybe asking them in a different way such as "Do you have any suggestions on how I can get into this state more often in order to visit with you?"

Most of my DC's lately have been animals, mainly a puppy who comes up and starts licking my face everytime he shows up in my dreams, but they have all been quite friendly and talkative when I have ask them something.

I'll work on communicating with them about ideas on how I can enter this state more often to be able to communicate with them more often.

----------


## Adam

I have asked DCs how to become better at lucid dreaming, and how to make my dreams more vivid and this one DC advised me when I was spinning to inrease clarity I was spinning anti-clockwise rather than clockwise, which is why I was not having much success with it. So with this I tried it and it worked a treat, and had one of the longest lucid dreams as a result  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

I almost hate to reply to this, because of how it may influence your experiences with DC's in a negative way.

I have had the same experience as pj.  When you find one that seems to be "aware", they are very tricky.  At first they seem friendly and helpful, but they very quickly beome hostile and obstinate.

They always try to touch me.  The seem very sly, and a lot of times I don't notice that we have been walking along with our arms around each other, or that they have been gripping my arm.  When I realize and tell them to let go of me, they always squeeze me painfully until I become more insistent and forceful.  They do obey eventually, very reluctantly.

It could be that pj and I both have had a negative influence from a common source, which was reinforced by us sharing experiences.  That's why I am worried about changing the tone of your dreams by talking about it.  I hope that you have keep having good experiences and your DC's continue to be helpful.

It does seem like DC's would be the best ones to advise you on how to improve your dreaming.  If they are coming from your subconscious, they should know. 

Good luck, and if they tell you anything useful, let us know.

----------


## iadr

> I have had the same experience as pj.  When you find one that seems to be "aware", they are very tricky.  At first they seem friendly and helpful, but they very quickly beome hostile and obstinate.
> 
> They always try to touch me.  The seem very sly, and a lot of times I don't notice that we have been walking along with our arms around each other, or that they have been gripping my arm.  When I realize and tell them to let go of me, they always squeeze me painfully until I become more insistent and forceful.  They do obey eventually, very reluctantly.



Wow, your DC's sound downright mean Moonbeam.  They sound much more like other dreamers that are trying to hit on you than parts of you subconscious mind.

No wonder people seem to hate DC's so much in some of the other threads.

I've been attacked a couple of times by DC's who were guys, but I've always gotten along very well with all of the DC's I've encountered who were females, and get along extremely well with most of the animals I encounter.

I've always thought that the DC's I've encountered who were mean were probably just some lowlifes out there in the dream world acting the same way in the dream world as they do in real life.

As far as the females I've encountered, the encounters are usually so vivid that I usually consider them to be other dreamers also, but who knows.

Asking a DC who just happened to be another dreamier how to improve your lucid skills would probably not be worthwhile as they might be even less aware of what they are doing than the dreamer is, but if a person finds a DC that comes from their subconscious, that DC would probably be able to help.

Maybe a good question to ask a DC before asking them anything else is "Who are you?" and "Where are you from?"

----------


## Moonbeam

> Wow, your DC's sound downright mean Moonbeam. They sound much more like other dreamers that are trying to hit on you than parts of you subconscious mind.



It doesn't feel at the time like they are trying to hit on me; more like they are being friendly and companionable, until I challenge them and they become aggressive and spiteful.  Once a DC that seemd to be one of the aware ones did do something inappropriately sexual after he "changed", but it seemed like the same kind of thing as when they try to hurt me somewhat before letting to--just a little jab to annoy me; they don't seem very powerful in that way, as far as control over the dream-bodies.  He ended up changing his appearance to be scary when the physical threats didn't work.  Unfortunately, that did work, and I woke up on purpose.  I wish I would have let him change and held my ground without getting freaked out.  (The DC's that I do have sex with do not seem to be the aware kind, more just like a fantasy-type dream, or mental masturbation.  The aware ones are not attractive to me in that way; it would be like having sex with a stranger IRL--just not the first thing I think of when I meet them.)





> No wonder people seem to hate DC's so much in some of the other threads.



Yes, they can ruin your dream sometimes.





> Maybe a good question to ask a DC before asking them anything else is "Who are you?" and "Where are you from?"



I have often asked them their names.  They come up with some weird ones.  I won't say where they say they are from.  Why don't you ask a few times, and later we can compare notes.  I don't want to influence your DC's responses.  Or have you done that already?

----------


## iadr

> I have often asked them their names.  They come up with some weird ones.  I won't say where they say they are from.  Why don't you ask a few times, and later we can compare notes.  I don't want to influence your DC's responses.  Or have you done that already?



Would you believe I've never once thought to communicate with a dream character verbally, except for the things we have done with the lucid dreaming tasks?

Duh!

I have had a couple communicate with me though as I had a guy who seemed to be rich, as he was wearing a nice suit, and we were sitting in the back of his limosine, show me a meditation technique one night.  He was touching the back of my head and instructing me hold my tongue a certain way against the roof of my mouth when I meditated.

And then there was an older man with gray hair and a beard not too long ago teaching me something as he was telling me some secret words of some kind that were some kind of keys to the universe.  Interestingly enough I knew that this guy was from a certain website I had visited pertaining to this kind of information.  I couldn't remember the words he gave me when I woke up though.

So I guess I am lucky, because 99 percent of my DC's have really treated me good.

This shall be my goal for the future, to get to know my DC's better.

----------


## mylucidworld

I don't trust dream characters. They have deceived me many times, but that being said i have really bonded with some dream characters.

They vary which makes sense if they represent different aspects of your personality.

----------


## Oneiro

At last.. two people who have made a bit of a study of "talking to DCs": pj and Moonbeam.

My experiences with DCs echo those of both pj and Moonbeam, in that I've rarely found them helpful, they're always trying to touch me in some way, often leading to sexual assault, and that they get really obstinate when put on the spot with a pertinent question.. but they will answer if one is persistent.. they just don't seem happy to do so. Over the last 32 years of LDing I have interacted a LOT with DCs, and have even developed a "cosmology" of sorts, as per the DCs answers. They aver that they are split into different "tribes", each of whom have a particular "trait". There is a "tribe" who call themselves "mashellan" or "mashlahn" who are the ones who impersonate family, friends, and celebrities. Next time you meet "someone you recognise" in an LD, you should ask them "Are you mashellan/mashlahn?" Be prepared for some resistance, but be persistent and they will answer.. they won't be happy about it though. There are other "tribes" who call themselves "ups" and "carousi/carousyl" btw. One surprising "discovery" I made was that not all DCs can interact. There is a group who are known as "phantom projections" who are just that: phantoms with no "inner energy", constructs of who knows what. Another thing that they all aver without disagreement is that the "world" in which we meet and interact with them is a real one. Any talk of the "subconscious" just leaves them cold.

On occasions when I've been attacked by DCs, I have asked them what do they actually want from me? The answer has always been the same: "We want your energy.." I have asked the same question after rebuffing a sexual assault, and got the exact same answer. After persistent questioning, they say that they manipulate scenarios in the "dreamworld" in order to get an "energetic reaction" from the dreamer, whether it be a scenario of fear, love, or lust etc etc. They always say: "We want your energy.."

Now.. some people will say that my DCs only say what they say to fit/fulfil my own personal expectations, i.e. if I believe that they are "real" that's what they'll say. I have no counter to that, other than to say that there is plenty of anecdotal evidence on this website from LDers who, although firmly entrenched in the mindset of "it's all in the mind", get the very same answers from DCs as I have: namely, that the "dreamworld" is "real" and that the DCs actually exist. So that should make some people think again. At least I hope it does.

----------


## The Cusp

I find the majority of DC's to be useless retarads, of no help at all.





> They seem to be MOST unhelpful about becoming a better lucid dreamer, making it clear that they don't much like us.



I've found that too.  All my DC's will go out of their way to assure me that everything is normal in an attempt to distract me from attaining lucidity.

----------


## pj

> I find the majority of DC's to be useless retarads, of no help at all.



Retards?  Not by my experience.  Devious and committed to their own ends, sure - but they sure do seem to have purpose and intent.

----------


## Oneiro

> He was touching the back of my head and instructing me to hold my tongue a certain way against the roof of my mouth when I meditated.



iadr? You've just made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up..

Did you know that this very same technique was published by Carlos Castaneda? He said it was taught to him by a DC..

.. and that the DC said that it was a way to increase lucidity in LDing?

Weird stuff man..

Had you already read about it? Or was it a completely new thing to you?

----------


## MadHatter17

> At last.. two people who have made a bit of a study of "talking to DCs": pj and Moonbeam.
> 
> My experiences with DCs echo those of both pj and Moonbeam, in that I've rarely found them helpful, they're always trying to touch me in some way, often leading to sexual assault, and that they get really obstinate when put on the spot with a pertinent question.. but they will answer if one is persistent.. they just don't seem happy to do so. Over the last 32 years of LDing I have interacted a LOT with DCs, and have even developed a "cosmology" of sorts, as per the DCs answers. They aver that they are split into different "tribes", each of whom have a particular "trait". There is a "tribe" who call themselves "mashellan" or "mashlahn" who are the ones who impersonate family, friends, and celebrities. Next time you meet "someone you recognise" in an LD, you should ask them "Are you mashellan/mashlahn?" Be prepared for some resistance, but be persistent and they will answer.. they won't be happy about it though. There are other "tribes" who call themselves "ups" and "carousi/carousyl" btw. One surprising "discovery" I made was that not all DCs can interact. There is a group who are known as "phantom projections" who are just that: phantoms with no "inner energy", constructs of who knows what. Another thing that they all aver without disagreement is that the "world" in which we meet and interact with them is a real one. Any talk of the "subconscious" just leaves them cold.
> 
> On occasions when I've been attacked by DCs, I have asked them what do they actually want from me? The answer has always been the same: "We want your energy.." I have asked the same question after rebuffing a sexual assault, and got the exact same answer. After persistent questioning, they say that they manipulate scenarios in the "dreamworld" in order to get an "energetic reaction" from the dreamer, whether it be a scenario of fear, love, or lust etc etc. They always say: "We want your energy.."
> 
> Now.. some people will say that my DCs only say what they say to fit/fulfil my own personal expectations, i.e. if I believe that they are "real" that's what they'll say. I have no counter to that, other than to say that there is plenty of anecdotal evidence on this website from LDers who, although firmly entrenched in the mindset of "it's all in the mind", get the very same answers from DCs as I have: namely, that the "dreamworld" is "real" and that the DCs actually exist. So that should make some people think again. At least I hope it does.



They could be "real" but that doesn't mean they're not all in your mind. Maybe we all have the alternative personalities which surface in people who suffer from MPS, but they're usually suppressed within our subconscious. Naturally such entities would object to being referred to as "not real", and have a particular interest in the only one in their world who actually gets to be "real".

The only DCs I've encountered have been completely under my control. In fact I often dismiss them.

----------


## iadr

> iadr? You've just made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up..
> 
> Did you know that this very same technique was published by Carlos Castaneda? He said it was taught to him by a DC..
> 
> .. and that the DC said that it was a way to increase lucidity in LDing?
> 
> Weird stuff man..
> 
> Had you already read about it? Or was it a completely new thing to you?



Whoa...you just made my hairs stand up Oneiro.  No I have not read about it, but on another site where I posted the dream, the moderator told me that it was a technique that is also taught in a Phychic Development book that he had.

Here is the dream the way I recorded it.  Guess I should probably start paying more attention to these dreams and trying these things shouldn't I.  It has only been about 3 months since I had the dream. 

__________________________________________________  _______________
Dream:

Although this dream was not a lucid dream, it was a very interesting dream where I was being taught something. 

I am sitting in the back seat of a limosine with a successful lawyer who tells me that he contributes his success to a buzz saw that he bought which caused a certain kind of vibration in his head when he used it. 

When I ask him how many years he had to go to school to become a lawyer he avoids my question and continues telling me that the reason for his success is what he learned from the buzz saw. 

He then touches my forehead and shows me how to hold my tongue against the top of mouth when doing a chant to create these kind of vibrations within myself. 

I remember someone else telling me about this same technique earlier in this dream. 

Because this same theme was repeated 3 times, it seems to be something my subconscious mind is trying to show me.
__________________________________________________  _______________

BTW Oneiro.  I really appreciate all of the information you shared on this subject as I think it explains why some people have so many problems with  DC's.

32 years is a long time to be lucid dreaming, and I value your opinions and your experiences.  Thank you for sharing them.

Your answer to what many DC's want makes perfect sense too, as does your explanation of where a lot of them come from.

After reading what you said about the origin of a lot of DC's it makes sense that maybe one of the most important times a person should consider protecting themselves from psychic attacks by building a shield of white light around themselves, or by praying, or by whatever other means they believe in, would be right before going to bed.

----------


## MadHatter17

> iadr? You've just made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up..
> 
> Did you know that this very same technique was published by Carlos Castaneda? He said it was taught to him by a DC..
> 
> .. and that the DC said that it was a way to increase lucidity in LDing?
> 
> Weird stuff man..
> 
> Had you already read about it? Or was it a completely new thing to you?



Its also a technique used in Qui based Chinese Medicine. Supposedly it connects the two power cycles in your body or something.

----------


## Moonbeam

> My experiences with DCs echo those of both pj and Moonbeam, in that I've rarely found them helpful, they're always trying to touch me in some way, often leading to sexual assault, and that they get really obstinate when put on the spot with a pertinent question.. but they will answer if one is persistent.. they just don't seem happy to do so.



That sounds like my DC's, with out the outright assualt.  They haven't gotten that aggressive yet.

----------


## Kristennoelle78

It sounds like they may not understand what the dream state is because to them this is their reality and not a dream, and that they seem so real to themselves that they do not realize that they are actually a creation of the dreamers mind.  And maybe some of them are not a creation of the dreamers mind, as some of them may actually be other dreamers out and about during the night.

Maybe they are awake and "real" and we are the dream characters...awake only in the subconscious during the day and vivid in their dreams at night. Thus the reason they dont like us. ok...ok...so I'm talking mumbo jumbo...but it's an interesting thought.

----------


## seeker28

I, too have been contemplating the nature of the dream world and DCs.  Hopefully, after a few more years of religiously keeping a DJ, I will feel like I have a better understanding.  So far, I am starting to notice a trend (which would be interesting if it continues) that seems to place DCs into four distinct categories:

1. Constructs made by my mind to play specific and limited roles.  These DCs seem shallow, and have a very limited range of responses and actions.  I generally have a great deal of control over them.  I can change how they look and act.  I can banish them.  However, sometimes I can't do much to them at all.   I figure that is my mind being stubborn.

2. Representations of my subconscious mind.  They are lively and dynamic.  They tend to be either hostile or very helpful.  If hostile and I ask what I may do to fix the problem, they always tell me something like I have been too critical of myself or too self-doubting.

3. People I who I think might be other dreamers.  They generally are totally uninterested in me and may even treat me like a DC.  They appear to be persuing dream adventures and dream plotts of their own.

4. The weird ones.  I am begining to wonder if they might be real, in some sense.  They are the most complex of DCs.  They don't have that "flat" feeling I associate with constructs; the familiarity of my subconscious selves; or the warm, fleshy sensation I associate with the "other dreamers."  They get really angry when I go around creating havoc and destruction.  Last night, in fact, when I did the advanced task of the month and made it winter, one DC confronted me about the damage unexpected winter had caused.  I told him it was just a dream.  He said, "Well, I have to live here."  I've had DCs do stuff like that before, but there was something about him that felt quite off.

Okay, and this is something that freaks me out a little:  in some dreams I go places that later turn out to be real.  And they are places I could have never been in waking life, or ever seen pictures of, or even heard about.  Anyone else experience this?

----------


## Serinanth

So I havent been around in a while, one of the reasons I left is that there was almost a total lack of people that seemed interested in the nature of the dream world of the people there, and how to communicate with them.

You guys have made me feel a little more at home again. 

Seeker your different classes of DC seems to conform to my experiences.
I've always been 50/50 in terms of the good and the bad. Some are often out to get me, in one case he even said he was a dreamer and kept asking me why I kept messing up his dream then we just had it out. He was slaughtering people for the hell of it. While I know people still enjoy these dreams I still find them not for me....

Others have given me insight into myself and about reality.

I mean what do you tell some one you care about when they ask you. "Whats going to happen to me when you wake up?"
I couldent say anything for a moment, I just sat there with her in my arms and said "I will remember you"  I will too always. She was definatly one of the "weird" ones.

Long ago I had a dream where I could not wake up the one DC I interacted with there seemed quite real and helped me out. The dream is in the scientist went out to lunch thread. Simply he recognised the fact that I didnt seem to belong and also seemed to understand the concept of me being able to wake up.  He said "Hey, you should just wake up" and I did much to my releif. 

Ive kind of slacked off in the past few years when it came to dreaming but I think its time to try and understand again. 

Have any of you experienced a DC that you felt overwhelmed by? I found something in a cave once I dont really remember all the details but it was an etherial blue creature, I dont even know if it had a shape. But its presence totally dominated me. It wasnt hostile but I had a hard time interacting with it because it felt like I was well like I was looking at a god?  It spoke to me but nearly all of what it said evaporated when I woke up, yet I remember the experience clearly, hah.. well not that clearly I guess then =D

----------


## iadr

> Okay, and this is something that freaks me out a little: in some dreams I go places that later turn out to be real. And they are places I could have never been in waking life, or ever seen pictures of, or even heard about. Anyone else experience this?



Interesting rundown on where DC's may come from Seeker28 and Serinanth.

I've also experienced the same similarities which makes me think they can come from a variety of places, from my own subconscious mind, to other dreamers, to spirits of people who have passed on, to other kinds of spirits, some good, and some not so good.

What makes me think that some of my DC's might be other dreamers is that I have had dreams before, even series of dreams, where I was with a certain person, usually of the opposite sex, which I later ended up meeting.

Usually the vivid dreams seem to be interactions with other dreamers or spirits of some sort, while the non-vivid dreams seem to come more from my subconscious while it mulls over the things from previous days.

I also go places in my dreams that I have never been before in the physical, yet in the dream I remember having been there before.  

I seem to have a completely separate life in my dream world with places I go to over and over again, which places I have sometimes have never been to in the physical.

I also had an interesting encounter when I changed the weather while completing the advanced lucid task Seeker, as I suddenly found myself on the top of a mountain where a horse which seems to have gotten caught up in the blizzard that I apparently created was laying on its side unable to move.

AFter that I decided not to mess with changing the weather anymore, because I felt like I would be screwing up something in my dream world if I did it again.

----------


## Oneiro

> Have any of you experienced a DC that you felt overwhelmed by? I found something in a cave once I dont really remember all the details but it was an etherial blue creature, I dont even know if it had a shape. But its presence totally dominated me. It wasnt hostile but I had a hard time interacting with it because it felt like I was well like I was looking at a god? It spoke to me but nearly all of what it said evaporated when I woke up, yet I remember the experience clearly, hah.. well not that clearly I guess then =D



This is interesting stuff, Serinanth. It reminds me of something I read once in a Castaneda book. He avers that he would often lucidly visit a "dreamworld" of caves and interconnecting tunnels, within which he once encountered an odd DC that was blue-coloured. He tried to communicate with this DC but found it nigh-impossible, due to what he felt was some sort of "energetic barrier". He states that he got the feeling that this DC was trapped somehow in that cave environment. He named this DC the "Blue Scout".

----------


## Oneiro

> I also had an interesting encounter when I changed the weather while completing the advanced lucid task Seeker, as I suddenly found myself on the top of a mountain where a horse which seems to have gotten caught up in the blizzard that I apparently created was laying on its side unable to move.
> 
> After that I decided not to mess with changing the weather anymore, because I felt like I would be screwing up something in my dream world if I did it again.



That's precisely the concern I have about this month's advanced task, and for that reason, I'm going to give this month a miss.

----------


## pj

I had what seemed like a very profound lucid a couple months back.  The whole dream is here:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=328

The relevant bit to where this conversation is going is this:

I pull aside the curtains and look out a window, which I feel like I'm not supposed to do. It is still bright daylight. I watch the bustling traffic, wondering again if I'm just dreaming or am really lucid. To test, I will a minor accident and watch as it happens instantly. As I watch, complete chaos ensues around the accident, with DCs yelling at each other and frantic as traffic comes to a complete halt. I feel really bad about it. The teacher pulls me away from the window, explaining that we really shouldn't be disrupting the world of DCs. I ask what to do about the mess. He just laughs and waves his hand a bit at the window, saying, "You just set it right and mix things up a bit and they'll settle right back down." As he speaks, I hear the chaotic sounds outside settle and things go back to normal.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I'v never spoken to any dream charasters while being lucid.

----------


## charlila

dream:
i was with some others in the grocary shop of the mad Bulgarian (in reallity this person was my neighbour - the groccer was another person. very fat.)

he was pointing a laser gun through a window to a woman - i new she was stupidly in love, she was small, old-fassioned, not so nice.

i turned his rifle's mouth away (in fronf of his silent wife), saying something that convinced him to leave the intention to kill her.

han i was inside that house, with many people, and many things happaned. it could be the house of Tamar, my freind the mother of 9 kids.

i went to the room with the window facing the grocery, and saw the red glow of the laser rifle pointed at me, while hearing an explanation in my ear:* "a good person pointed a gun at her and a bad person turned it away".*
 i woke, my daughter came to my bed - early morning - woke from a scary dream in which a witch attemped to kill her.

that was fortunate for me - at seeing the red glow i got this hit in my solar plexus apearing after harsh dreams, that leaves me unable to function for a day - unless i have a chance to cure it by clinging to somone's body.

http://spiritualitydiscussiongroup.y...pic/406?page=1

"alleys" are, according to don juan, carlos castaneda's teacher, inorganic being from another world, who help sorceers. they might appear either in dream or in reality.
my own experience:
http://spiritualitydiscussiongroup.yuku.com/topic/601

Don Juan said IBs [=DCs] usually appear as people close to the dreamer - "if you see your mother in a dream and it's bad, it's probably an IB".
my experience is it's true.
my own dream with Don Juan - i reckon, first the real one, later, on talking, loosing lucidity, a DC took over his character:
http://spiritualitydiscussiongroup.yuku.com/topic/538

----------


## Serinanth

I've read Don Juan is the mention of that entity in that one? Perhaps thats where it came from.

Now that my mind is back into the dreaming I did remember a little more of what it said to me. 

It asked "What is your purpose"
I thought a moment and replied "I am a Guardian"
It replied "That is _what_ you are not _who_ you are"

Thats all I can remember. 

My view of DC stems from my view of the dream world itself. There are several layers to it... (any of you makes a shrek onion comment and I bust out the frying pan)

The closest layer to this word is the mundane, the ones where nothing makes sense, those that I think is simply the biological part of the brain doing its maintenance tasks... Kinda like hard drive maintenance =D 

Those that are a bit deeper are the ones where we brush the edge of something more, these are the dreams in which we have full control and can create at will with no effort. Sometimes there are interesting people we meet, and every once in a while you see them again. They can be the really deep characters, I still duno how many are creations of my own or just visitors.

And then there are the ones that are within the dreaming itself... Heh I still like to call it Tel'aran'rhiod Its the real dream world so to speak if that makes any sense. Places we go to again and again in our dream, time seems to make sense most of the time, and its as vivid, if not more, than this world.  Where the DC's are not Characters, they are people. We can use our wills to manifest things but its not exactly full control.  

Hah a friend of mine turned me onto a web comic recently after he heard my theories on the dream world check it out, its pretty cool.  "The dream land chronicles".
After I read it I was like ... sonovahbitch he beat me to it! =D I emailed the creator and told hims so, but thanked him as now I could be lazy and just read his comic hehe.

----------


## Solid Air

Hi, this is an interesting subject. All of the dream characters that I have encountered so far in lucid dreams have all been friendly and helpful in pointing me in the direction of people I am trying to find. 

I did tell one girl that she was a character in my dream and this made her go very sad and she asked me if that meant she would not be able to have children.

I felt sorry for her and decided I probably won't spring that kind of information on anymore characters, at least not the nice ones. 

I was Thinking iadr, that if you meet a dream character that you may suspect is another dreamer, or claims to be another dreamer then just ask them to prove it by asking for their email address so you can email them in the physical world or give them your email and tell them to email you to prove it. That's what I am going to do if I get that feeling about a dream character.

I have seen other dream characters flying and wondered if they were other dreamers.... next time I might ask them :smiley:

----------


## iadr

> I was Thinking iadr, that if you meet a dream character that you may suspect is another dreamer, or claims to be another dreamer then just ask them to prove it by asking for their email address so you can email them in the physical world or give them your email and tell them to email you to prove it. That's what I am going to do if I get that feeling about a dream character.



Excellent idea Solid Air.  Thanks for suggesting that.  I'm going to try to remember to do that.

----------


## iadr

> I watch the bustling traffic, wondering again if I'm just dreaming or am really lucid. To test, I will a minor accident and watch as it happens instantly. As I watch, complete chaos ensues around the accident, with DCs yelling at each other and frantic as traffic comes to a complete halt. I feel really bad about it. The teacher pulls me away from the window, explaining that we really shouldn't be disrupting the world of DCs.



Excellent example pj, much funnier to look back at later than when it actually happened I'm sure.

It appears that some things in the dream world are better left alone.

BTW, I got the idea of trying to communicate with DC's a couple of days after reading something you had written, although at the time I had forgotten about it. So thanks for planting that seed in my mind, as this has become something I am now very interested in.

----------


## timetohunt

Hi.  I am new to the forum.  Without going into an entire history I have had dream awareness for some time and in the past couple of years have begun to verbally interact with DCs. Things have really peaked lately and I finally decided to go online with it.

I intially went into this interaction as if the DCs are completely my creation and thus my clay.  In other words I was a rougue in my lucid dreams and much of the time did as I pleased (not always successful, since the more will I imposed often seemed to break the dream).  I however, have been given some stunning responses.  I was told by one DC, "that you would do well to treat us in a good manner if you planned on visiting in this dimension".

I woke from that in question.  I won't go as far to say that those chararcters made me believe that was indeed a different dimension.  But it certainly helped 'their' case in gaining a greater degree a realness.  I almost can't believe I am refering to 'them' as 'them', and thus allowing DCs to have some form of influence over me. 

Note:  I'm new but the lucid stuff is coming on strong these days and I seemed to be getting varying but greater degrees of control.  Otherwise this is only my second post ever, and first time actuall looking into the phenomenon.

----------


## Solid Air

Yeah I just don't get these people who go on killing sprees of DCs. I'm certainly going to try and get to know more of them and find out things from them if I can.

----------


## newbieLucidDreamer

This is my first time on this site and only my second internet post about anything dream related.  I woke up at 5:45 am today (it's 7:10 am now) after having a lucid dream where I relentlessly questioned two dream characters about what planet they were from!  I started off by asking them if they were dreaming to which they gave me a confused look and replied no.  At that point, I became extremely excited (thinking I had discovered some other "world") and looked down at my arms, which had goosebumps, and said "Oh, then what planet are we on?  What is the name of this planet?"  Both DC were reluctant to give me the name of the planet, but finally one said, "Insight."  Then I said, "Well everyone on our planet dreams and this must be where they come when they're dreaming."  Then one of the DC said, "So they visit the soul when they dream."  I heard the word "soul" and I must have not caught on to the "message" he/she was trying to convey and instead I thought about the "solar system."  Then, I asked "What solar system are you in?"  I got a piece of paper to write down the info so I would remember upon waking and the name of the solar system was a word I had never heard of.  It was Leih or Leihl? (I guess it doesn't matter anyway).  Then, one of the DC started walking away, so I followed her.  I asked her, "Do people on this planet read thoughts?"  She was clearly irritated by my persistent questioning and said "yes."  Then I got all excited again (as if I had made some magnificent discovery!) and said, "Oh, that means you're advanced.  YOU'RE ADVANCED!"  I then began telling her how I wished I lived on her planet because my planet sucks.  She said, "no it doesn't."  I said, "Oh yes it does!  There are wars, poverty, and people killing each other all the time.  It's really bad."  Then I started crying real hard.  She said she had to go and I asked for a hug from her, which she gave me, then I woke up.  

The reason this dream is so monumental for me, is because I have always thought that dreaming involved me traveling to some other place and interacting with other "beings" or dead people (as my grandpa and friends who've died make appearances often, in fact on of my dead friends was in my dream this morning before the lucid dream).  I've always rejected the idea that dreams and DC are just illusions?  or part of my subconscious?  After this dream (and reading this thread to confirm) I'm more convinced that DC aren't necessarily dead people or people at all.  They may just be projections from me.  So, to answer the question of this thread - yes, I have communicated with dream characters and yes they have told me something helpful.  Now, with my new insight, I need to do some research on dreaming......

----------


## iadr

Welcome to the site newbieLucidDreamer,

And thanks for sharing such an incredibly interesting lucid dream.  That was awesome!

I look forward to hearing a lot more from you.

----------


## seeker28

Last night I had a LD that left me a bit troubled.  It started out with me in my old high school in a class. Once I became lucid I few out of the room and down the hall.  I remembered this thread and my desire to spend more time interacting with DCs.  So I went and found some.  They were rude and grabby.  They actually chased me, yelling, "We want your energy!"  I ended up flying up and landing in a tree to get away.  I was terrified.

What bothered me was that it was such a negative and shallow dream.  The DCs were flat -- no personality, etc.  When I woke up I thought about it for a long time and finally came to the conclusion that I was simply living out my sleeping mind's expectations of preditory DCs.  I am disapointed that I had so little luck finding out more about the complex, interesting DCs.  Hopefully tonight, or another night soon will have better luck.

----------


## iadr

> Last night I had a LD that left me a bit troubled.  It started out with me in my old high school in a class. Once I became lucid I few out of the room and down the hall.  I remembered this thread and my desire to spend more time interacting with DCs.  So I went and found some.  They were rude and grabby.  They actually chased me, yelling, "We want your energy!"  I ended up flying up and landing in a tree to get away.  I was terrified.
> 
> What bothered me was that it was such a negative and shallow dream.  The DCs were flat -- no personality, etc.  When I woke up I thought about it for a long time and finally came to the conclusion that I was simply living out my sleeping mind's expectations of preditory DCs.  I am disapointed that I had so little luck finding out more about the complex, interesting DCs.  Hopefully tonight, or another night soon will have better luck.



Sounds like something out of one of those old zombie movies seeker28 (lol).  

I agree that it sounds like you were just living out your minds expectations of preditory DC's because my DC's are usually very friendly toward me.

Hopefully your next encounter with the DC's will be more pleasant, and one in which you will get a chance to talk to them and ask them some questions.  

Good luck, and thanks for sharing your experience!

----------


## Moonbeam

Welcome to DreamViews, newbieLucidDreamer!  I don't know if your name is appropriate--you sound pretty advanced!  :smiley: 

That is a very interesting dream.  Do you keep a dream journal?  We have a section here at DV for that; I would love to read more of your dreams, if that is something that you would be interested in doing.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Solid Air

Last night I got lucid and started flying. When I landed near a DC he shouted over at me annoyed "Hey, don't do that". I assumed he was referring to the fact I was flying so I just ignored him.

I decided to time travel back to 1963 to witness the JFK assassination in Dallas. I started spinning and repeating my target phrase and as I was doing this DCs started crowding round me and were looking at me as if I was mad.

This really put me off and I messed up my target phrase a couple of times, and I thought I may not be able to teleport. eventually everything went white and I was teleported but not to my target.

I was definitely back in time but I didn't know exactly what year. It felt like it could have been the 60's. I asked a DC what year it was and  she said "It's either 1965 or 1975" her mum who was with her said "It's 1945". To which I replied "No it can't be as there would be a war on".

Another DC started trying to tell me it was 1960 and that she had a degree etc etc as I was trying to walk away she kept on talking about herself. I came to the conclusion that the DCs had no idea themselves what year it was they were living in.

Ended up being a good long lucid dream though!!!!

----------


## iadr

> Another DC started trying to tell me it was 1960 and that she had a degree etc etc as I was trying to walk away she kept on talking about herself. I came to the conclusion that the DCs had no idea themselves what year it was they were living in.
> 
> Ended up being a good long lucid dream though!!!!



Interesting conclusion Solid Air, and a very interesting lucid.

That's a great idea to go back in time and relive some event.  I'll have to try that.

----------


## iadr

I become aware that I am dreaming when I start seeing images of various places cross my mind.

As I concentrate on the images I get pulled into the dream and find myself floating along a riverbank that runs along a cliff.

When I think about trying the lucid task of asking a DC what my dream name is again I find myself back in my bed with my cat up on my chest.

Only my cat seems much larger than normal as when she lays down next to me she is almost as long as I am.

I then feel my dog climb up in the bed and lay down on the other side of me. (My dog is too old and large to be able to get up in bed with me, so this had to just be her spirit). 

After enjoying the company of my pets spirits for a while I decide it is time to venture out, so I think about floating and float out of my body. 

I soon find myself walking around in a large hole in the ground that appears to be something like a prison yard, only it is down in the ground.

After walking around in this large hole for a while I realize I have been walking when I could have been flying, so then start slowly flying around the yard.

I also notice that I have had my eyes wide open this whole time so decide to close my eyes so that I wont be tired in the morning when I get up. 

I find that I am able to see just as well with my eyes closes as I could while they were open.

I find myself in a building going down a stairwell where I meet a guy I used to work with 6 years ago.

I decide to test him, so ask him who he is.

He looks at me really funny, as if to say, "Why are you asking me that, you know who I am".

When I ask him again, he tells me his name.

When I ask him where he is from he again looks at me really funny as if to say "Why are you asking me that, you know where I am from", so I just tell him that I was just checking to make sure it was him, and stop questioning him.

I then find myself in another building that seems like an apartment complex.

As I float through this apartment complex in which everyones door is open, I see different families in each of the room.

In one room I see my own parents and brothers sitting around a table. 

I float in to get a closer look at them and then leave.

I then find myself in what seems to be someones house where I meet a DC who is somewhat heavy set, but very friendly and congenial toward me.

When I ask him his name he tells me his name is Bob.

The house I am in is very unusual as it is not only carpeted on the floor, but is also carpeted on the walls and ceiling. It is a very large house with many rooms.

It appears to be a dream house that Bob has created out here in the dream world.

Bob shows me all around his dream house as I follow him around floating from room to room.

I notice that Bob has a wife and two kids there with him in his house.

When I ask Bob if the wife and kids he has with him there in his dream world are the same wife and two kids he has in the physical world, he looks at me sort of funny, hesitates, and then says Yes. 

I ask Bob if he has a computer and an email address in the physical world after which he says Yes, that he has 3 or 4 email addresses.

When I ask Bob what his email address is he rattles off some numbers like 113345, but never gives me an extension.

I sense that Bob would prefer that I become more skilled at visiting this realm before he gives me his email address, so dont push him anymore for it.

I ask Bob if he has ever been to Dreamviews.com on the internet and he tells me that he has never been there and that he just learned how to do this on his own.

In my experience Bob seemed to be a real person who has been able to create a dream house for him and his family in the dream world where they go at night when they go to sleep.

----------


## Solid Air

Fantastic Lucid dream iadr,

I like the fact that you take your time to explore and don't rush about trying to do everything at once. 

Well done fore remembering to ask a DC for his email, although I suspected it would not be as striaght forward as it seemed. maybe you should have given him yours and asked him to email you a hello in the physical world.

Did you get into this dream via a WILD or a DILD? I'm still working on getting a WILD.

In a very vivid, high level lucid dream I had a couple of weeks ago I was flying and stated that I wanted to visit Lynne, a girlfriend from years ago. I was teleported to her home town and it was present day. 

There were many DCs about when I arrived and I asked one where Lynne was. The DC replied "upstairs" and pointed to the stairs. I went up the stairs and into an office where DCs were working.

I asked them where Lynne was and they pointed me over to her work place. They were very friendly and helpful and smiled. I went up to lynne and started a conversation along the lines of " Hi Lynne , remember me? I still think about you"

She told me I shouldn't be thinking about her and what happened between us 17 years ago, and that I should concentrate on the people in my life now that are important to me. After that she didn't want to talk and two big guys escorted me out of the building.

I thought she gave me very good advice and left the office and went on  to explore the town.

Solid Air

----------


## iadr

> Did you get into this dream via a WILD or a DILD? I'm still working on getting a WILD.
> 
> In a very vivid, high level lucid dream I had a couple of weeks ago I was flying and stated that I wanted to visit Lynne, a girlfriend from years ago. I was teleported to her home town and it was present day. 
> 
> There were many DCs about when I arrived and I asked one where Lynne was. The DC replied "upstairs" and pointed to the stairs. I went up the stairs and into an office where DCs were working.
> 
> I asked them where Lynne was and they pointed me over to her work place. They were very friendly and helpful and smiled. I went up to lynne and started a conversation along the lines of " Hi Lynne , remember me? I still think about you"
> 
> She told me I shouldn't be thinking about her and what happened between us 17 years ago, and that I should concentrate on the people in my life now that are important to me. After that she didn't want to talk and two big guys escorted me out of the building.
> ...



Interesting dream Solid Air.

You actually got advice from a DC after finding her with the help of the other DC's.

Very good interaction with the DC's.

My dream was a WILD this time as the dream images just started coming to me while I was relaxing, which then pulled me into the dream when I concentrate on them.

I had taken 8mg galantamine with 500mg of choline and 600mg of alpha-gpc which is probably why it was so easy to remember everything I wanted to do, as the supplements really help with mental clarity while in the dream state.

----------


## Serinanth

So heres how I think it works.

So... Why arent there telekinetics everywhere? Why can we not use our will to simply move objects across the room.
Well because it takes too much energy and focus to do such a thing given the physical laws of this universe. 

So what do we have to interact with this reality? These handy dandy bodies of course.

The spirit interacts with the human brain at measures of time near the plank scale, pretty much the smallest measure of time we can think of at the moment. Think of it as comparing a powerlifter to an endurance lifter.  A powerlifter can bench a huge amount of weight, once or twice, an endurance lifter can lift much less weight for a longer period of time.

So at such small intervals the spirit is able to jolt a neuron in the brain into sending off a signal. The handy dandy body aplifies this tiny signal and makes the flesh move. 

Its like a remote control device and the body is the RC car. 

A baby does not have full control over their body because the spirit is in a tuning stage with the flesh, learning how to use it and such. 
The brain also has additional function as a memory unit it stores the day by day stuff we experience and in the mundane dreams the spirit goes through it and makes sense of it all. Habits tasks and other stuff is kept in the brain for easy retreival, perhaps accessing the spirit memory is more difficult?

We know that perception can guide quantum outcomes so why not in the brain! Each spirit is tuned into one brain, in the case of twins you know all the stories two spirits similar bodies so yes they share a little interaction.

When we sleep, the spirit lets go of the connections to the brain and we can travel through the ether. Quantum wormholes exist everywhere, sure you cant send matter through it but something made of energy should not have too much problem. I duno its out there but who knows?

I know im trying to blend quantum science with mysticism and that in itself should just make my brain implode but hey! Also I dont claim to be an expert in Quantum mechanics, I have a basic understanding but thats it, and if anyone does say they are an expert, they are lying... we still know very little about how this reality works. 

So with all of this we are able to communicate with other spirits in our dreams, and the places we go to that seem real and reoccur? Perhaps their continued existance is from a collective memory, or mebby Gaia does exist and projects places into the ether?

I'm just kinda ranting off, but this is sota how I think things work. 

Ideas, comments, arguments?

----------


## pj

> Ideas, comments, arguments?



Quantum Consciousness is actually a pretty well fleshed out theory, and it makes a lot of sense.

It also means that whatever it is that makes us conscious exists at the quantum level - and thus truly is eternal, as the conventional rules government macro-level space-time don't work at that level.

----------


## G0MPgomp

The most wise looking of the, has the least to say.. Seems one had to learn it by onself to learn it. They give hints, and they answer questions weirdly. But I alwos grown by what I learned from them..

----------


## Serinanth

> Quantum Consciousness is actually a pretty well fleshed out theory, and it makes a lot of sense.
> 
> It also means that whatever it is that makes us conscious exists at the quantum level - and thus truly is eternal, as the conventional rules government macro-level space-time don't work at that level.




Sweet! I'm not as out there as I thought!

----------


## Scarred_for_life

I've only had one experience with a "different" DC, it was in a lucid a while back, I had just walked into a room and he was standing there. We didn't say anything but he was smiling at me and when he looked at me he actually *looked* at me, not like other DCs (man this is hard to explain) who just seemed to look past me or ignore me. His eyes were a deep blue which is different to other DCs because every other DC that I've met has had grey eyes.

----------


## Oneiro

Hey scarred.. you should have talked to him.. or maybe you did?

----------


## Serinanth

I know exactly what you mean. I've said it before, you can tell the depth of the person in front of you by looking into their eyes. DC's included.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I've only had one experience with a "different" DC, it was in a lucid a while back, I had just walked into a room and he was standing there. We didn't say anything but he was smiling at me and when he looked at me he actually *looked* at me, not like other DCs (man this is hard to explain) who just seemed to look past me or ignore me. His eyes were a deep blue which is different to other DCs because every other DC that I've met has had grey eyes.



I met one with intense blue eyes like that; he told me his name was "Fuse".  We talked for a moment before he became hostile.

----------


## jedimind

Dream characters are creations of your own mind, they have no intention of their own besides the intention you give them. For this reason, they don't know anything which you don't (at least subconsciously). You will never learn anything from a DC that you didn't already know, although they may be able to bring things to your immediate attention of which you weren't consciously aware. 

My intentions in lucid dreams lately have been to talk to DC and see if I can bring back anything useful to my waking state. So far all they provide me with are nonsensical statements and useless "dream objects". In an LD I had last night, a DC gave me a bottle of vaseline in response to my question: "What can I do to increase my lucidity?".

----------


## Scarred_for_life

> I met one with intense blue eyes like that; he told me his name was "Fuse".  We talked for a moment before he became hostile.



I didn't get to talk to him but he seemed friendly enough. He sort of telepathically said a friendly "hi" but non-verbally

----------


## iadr

In this dream that I had last night my DC communicated with me which helped me find a place where I could be alone with her.

After floating around enjoying a lot of different landscapes I find myself with an attractive gal that I would like to be alone with. 

Unfortunately everywhere we go there are either a lot of people, or else the landscape is just not romantic. 

One place we end up is an oriental village where there are a lot of people walking around and a lot of small shops. 

I enter a small restaurant with her where I see the prices posted on the door. 

The prices for items are very cheap, 3 cents for a cup of tea, 5 cents for something else. 

The lady who manages the restaurant seems a bit upset with me for not staying and ordering something, but I am still trying to find a secluded place where I can be alone with the gal I am with. 

I then find myself in a room full of people, mostly guys who are all talking. 

I am having a hard time getting out of this place until the gal I am with whispers in my ear that I just need to concentrate on the kind of place I would like to alone with her at. 

So I think for a while and decide that someplace where it is nice and grassy like a golf course late at night after everyone has gone home would be a nice place to go. 

As soon as I concentrate on this I find myself spinning slowly in a counter-clockwise motion while I float up in the air. 

Finally, because of her suggestion, I find myself alone with the gal in my dream, in the kind of place I wanted to be at. :wink2:

----------


## Oneiro

> The prices for items are very cheap, 3 cents for a cup of tea, 5 cents for something else.



You've reminded me of a session from a couple of weeks ago.

I'm standing outdoors in what I quickly realise is a Wild West frontier town.

People are lined along the main street, selling goods from wooden tables.

Something makes me look at my hands and my lucidity kicks in..

I slowly walk along the line of tables, and my attention is drawn to a table of odds-and-ends and bric-à-brac. As I peruse the goods, I realise that what I am seeing is some of the most collectable stuff that I have seen in a long time: superb glass and ceramics. One piece in particular was stunning: a glass bowl commemorating the first silent film, with brilliant etching and painted scenes.. worth at least five figures.

My lucidity slips at this point, but the dream continues..

I pick up a small Lalique rose glass stopper, and I drop it and it breaks. One of the men says "That's okay Sir. Just give us 60 cents and we'll be happy with that.." I am relieved. I thought that it was going to be expensive. It dawns on me that there might be more bargains on this table, so I ask "Can you do me a price for everything?" "What? Everything?" replies one of the men. "Yes, everything.." I reply.

The men look surprised, but they look at all the stuff on the table, and then one says: "Five pounds.." I say "Five pounds?" and he replies "Yes.. five pounds."

This is the bargain of the century. I pull out my wallet and lo and behold, there is a five pound note, but of the type that went out of circulation some 10 years ago. I offer it to the men, and they are not sure.. they show me another five pound note of an even older circulation. One of them asks "Is this five pounds okay? Legal tender?" I assure them that it is, and they accept my five pounds.

As I walk away with my goods, we share some good-natured banter. The dream fades and I wake up.

----------


## Oneiro

> My intentions in lucid dreams lately have been to talk to DCs and see if I can bring back anything useful to my waking state. So far all they provide me with are nonsensical statements and useless "dream objects". In an LD I had last night, a DC gave me a bottle of vaseline in response to my question: "What can I do to increase my lucidity?".



Now if that had been me, lucidity permitting, I would have asked it further questions about what I was supposed to do with the "bottle of vaseline"..

----------


## arne saknussemm

Anyone who is capable of interacting with dream characters is invited to join my Yahoo Group:

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/luciddreamingtasks/

----------


## pj

*grin*

Hello, Arne!

----------


## Silviiro

I asked a few DCs who they were. They replied that they were aspects of my personality. Has anyone else asked DCs who they were?

----------


## iadr

> I asked a few DCs who they were. They replied that they were aspects of my personality. Has anyone else asked DCs who they were?



I've only asked a couple of DC's who they were.

The first one who was a friend of mine who looked at me with a puzzled look on his face as if I should know who he was, and then told me what his name was, which was my friends name.

The second one who I had a nice conversation with told me his name was Bob.

I look forward to communicating a lot more with DC's in future lucids.

In my last lucid, my DCs, which I never saw, communicated with me.

When I had figured out how to fly better after hovering about a foot above the ground for a while, I heard some DC's congratulating me.

And when I met a mean DC at the top of a very high mountain that I zapped by expanding my whilte light out until it zapped him, I heard a bunch of people or beings applauding from above me in the sky.  (First time I've ever experienced anything like that before).

----------


## leshokink

Hi,
Sorry if i sound random (and more so if this is the wrong post) but i was just curious, I have never done lucid dreaming and it was only recently (as in to day) i started reading about it, though i have been interested for a while. 

Sadly, i am one of those paranoid people, like i believe in ghosts and what not, and often scare myself from my overly active imagination and having read this post and the negative experieces some people have had with DC's, i now have a kinda 'scared' perception of learning how to control dreaming which leads me to my actual question...

though i doubt i would be communicating with DC's on my first go, like are many actually mean and can they actually hurt you? and if i have a negative perception, will that affect my experiences, cause i dont want that to happen.

anyway if you could answer one (of my many questions  ::D: ) i would appreciate your help  ::D: 

with many thanks, 
Leshokink

----------


## Matt5678

i have heard that Dream Characters are really impressed by teleporting. i wouldn’t know first hand because i have not had a good lucid dream yet.

 i want to ask my Dream Characters what they do while im awake. 
maybe invite a few to go bowling.....you know...good fun  ::D:

----------


## seeker28

Last night I asked a whole group of recurring DCs what it is like to be a DC.  They just looked at me really confused.  Then, suddenly, in the front row (we were in a class room) was this strange, exotic looking girl.  She hadn't been there before.  She told me that I was a DC and should be able to answer my own question.  I tried to explain that since I was the one having the dream I wasn't a DC.  She asked me how could I be sure I wasn't just a DC in someone else's dream.  I didn't know how to answer.  The next thing I knew she was just gone.

It was an interesting dream.

----------


## seeker28

> Hi,
> Sorry if i sound random (and more so if this is the wrong post) but i was just curious, I have never done lucid dreaming and it was only recently (as in to day) i started reading about it, though i have been interested for a while. 
> 
> Sadly, i am one of those paranoid people, like i believe in ghosts and what not, and often scare myself from my overly active imagination and having read this post and the negative experieces some people have had with DC's, i now have a kinda 'scared' perception of learning how to control dreaming which leads me to my actual question...
> 
> though i doubt i would be communicating with DC's on my first go, like are many actually mean and can they actually hurt you? and if i have a negative perception, will that affect my experiences, cause i dont want that to happen.
> 
> anyway if you could answer one (of my many questions ) i would appreciate your help 
> 
> ...



With the way dreams work, the more afraid you are of something, the more likely it is to happen, so if you decide (even subconcously) that DCs are dangerous and mean, you will have a lot of mean and dangerous-seeming DCs.

I'm not afraid of DCs, even the weird ones.  And I have found most DCs to be extreemly helpful.  Occasionally I get a mean, annoying DC, but that seems to connect to when I am feeling frusterated and out of control in waking life.

I'm not sure what to believe about the dreaming world; wether it is real on some level and populated by beings with lives and drives seperate from dreams or not.  I have had some strange experiences.  So, every night before I fall asleep I pray that I will be safe on my nightly voyages.  And I have been.  If you don't pray, but want protection, you can simply meditate on being safe during your dreams, or do some ritualistic something to focus your mental abilities on that outcome.  That will have the same result as a prayer.

----------


## Scarred_for_life

Last night I had a dream with another "different" DC. This is the second dream of mine he has been in in a  week (I can't remember much about the first). I was lucid and for a while I have been trying to induce a shared dream with m friend, so I called out to him and turned around. This DC was there and he looked like my friend but a little paler and I, thinking it had worked, asked him "Are you another dreamer?". He replied "No" so I thought "so you're a dream character" but I immediately got the impression that he disliked that name, another word then came to mind, he was a "construct", a being created in the dreamworld for a specific purpose. The dream fades a little while after that but next lucid I am going to try and find him

----------


## leshokink

Thanks Seeker  :smiley:

----------


## iadr

This was not a lucid dream, but last night I was watching a young girl who was always late every place she went.

She went to a dentist in this dream and was late as usual, for the second week in a row.

As I approached the dentist office where she was sitting in the dentist chair I heard the dentist and his assistant complaining about her always being late for her appointments.

I then approached the dentist and apologized for her being late saying that it was my fault that she was late as I had been running behind.

I then felt the most awesome and heart felt mental Thank You come from this young gal as she thanked me mentally for helping her out.  It was such a strong feeling I felt like crying.

So mental communication is another method of communicating with DCs.

----------


## Hiros

I rarely communicate to DCs when Lucid. But when I do they seem strange and usually won't answer my questions.

But what I'm going to start trying is summoning a particular character and telling them to show up in all my dreams and tell me that I'm dreaming. But not just tell them, force them into accepting the task. Beat them up if I have to.
I figure if I impress this instruction onto the same DC every time I'm lucid then its kind of like training my subconscious (like repeated RCing does) and maybe after a while it will start to work. This character might start showing up in my non-lucid dreams to make me lucid. Thats the plan anyway... but I haven't had much luck with my lucid plans as yet...  ::?:

----------


## iadr

Well, my DCs have been coming in all sorts of shapes and models lately. 

Last night in a lucid I found myself communicating with a snake as I was a snake myself at that point, and although it was somewhat of a scary looking snake I was not the least bit afraid of it as I was also a snake myself.

I then found myself turning into a variety of insects after which I was communicating with the kind of insects that I had turned myself into.

Then I ended up being a dot in an office where there was a large map on the wall where I allowed myself to float around and land on the map figuring I would visit the place I ended up at on the map.

As I ended up somewhere that I was unfamiliar with though I decide that something didn't work right, so decided to forget about that idea.

Finally, I found myself in human form where I was able to float around and float back and forth through walls, impressing everyone in the house where I was at.

I've been finding that concentrating too much on trying to do something like summoning a DC to talk to tends to end my dream and brings me back into the physical, while just going with the flow of the dream and allowing the dream to dictate where I go while I just observe, allows my lucid state to continue much longer.

----------


## Abra

I love my dream characters. Rather, I love the wide spectrum of them I get. Every emotion you can think of! In non-lucids, they are usually either indifferent, or in a deep emotional state. Sometimes they are evil, sometimes they are guardians. Even in non-lucids, they can be cleverly composed and complex. 

In lucids, they are much more exciting, because I always make it a point to interact with them. They give me riddles about life and dreaming, but only because _I expect them to_. Rarely, a hostile one comes up. These anti-lucids may try to 'kill' me, or warn me. Once again, I expect them, and actually enjoy these encounters. It adds spice to an otherwise peaceful realm. When I find one of these DCs, I usually think "Boy, I can't wait to write this in my dream journal!"

----------


## stavrakas

Well If that's true you can explore your self  ::D:

----------


## camera_man1231

Last night i had the weirdest lucid where i was talking to the Phoenix Suns.  I had walked up to their manager and asked, "So, why are the Phoenix suns here in my dream?"  he then said, "Well, they're getting ready for a big event down in LA."

This is also when i remembered to ask what my dream name was, this was the weird part.  I asked him, and then he disappeared.  I then held my breath to increase the vividness of the dream, which really isn't recommended, but i was panicking.  The weird thing is that it worked, but i noticed that my watch said i only have ten seconds to ask what i need to know before i wake up.  I quickly asked my dream name, but sadly the time was up.  I actually didn't wake up, i stayed lucid, but i never interacted with another DC in that dream. :tongue2:

----------


## unimatrix0

> Was wondering how many people have been able to communicate with their dream characters and learn something useful from them.



hello... most of my lucid experience involves communication with dream characters. it would go beyond the scope to report everything. most of the time i hardly found them helpful, quite the contrary: the impression that those characters are rather interested in me not being lucid became stronger and stronger. finally i got so bored by the (felt) uselessness of talking to them that i even droped my lucid activity for a while.
anyway there has been good and helpful interactions too - mostely connected to a better understanding of myself.





> Has anyone ever asked a dream character a question that has helped them with something, or does anyone else have any suggestions for other questions that one could ask a dream character once they become lucid?



assuming that a dc knows everything that i ever had heard of i once asked "hey, how this mantra ends?" i started to recite it and asked "what are the last lines..?" (which i had forgotten) The respond was very disappointing, i'm sure it never had heard about a mantra before...
another thought was that they just play roles like actors in a play and i asked whether this is correct or not. the character replied "yes" and asked what for he said "energy".

there has been plenty of events over the years and to me it looks just as everything has its space there. they usually embody my emotions and people who play actually a more or less important role in my life.

__________________________________________________  ____________
once i dreamed to be the queen of fairys but then i noticed that i am real.

----------


## Idolfan

I've asked for guidance from dream characters on many occasions, and most of the time I've got it. The biggest problem is I can never remember the advice. I can visualise the scene perfectly but when it comes down to words and writing I suck at memorising.

----------


## Oneiro

> I've asked for guidance from dream characters on many occasions, and most of the time I've got it. The biggest problem is I can never remember the advice. I can visualise the scene perfectly but when it comes down to words and writing I suck at memorising.



I'm a bit confused here Idolfan..

If you can't remember what they say, how do you know that you have had guidance?

----------


## maerd

its never occured to me to ask people about LD
during LD
I usually ask people to do things I want them to do
or tell them this is a dream
like im letting them in on soemthing

but I read a post about someone else having done this
and I didnt notice how sad it wld b if the people in ur LDs
actualy thought they were in reality
n u tell them its a dream
weird
I hope no one does that to me in real life
I wld sure b bummed as hell

----------


## Moonbeam

> I hope no one does that to me in real life
> I wld sure b bummed as hell



Do an RC if that happens.  ::lol::

----------


## warock

Whenever i see my friends in dreams they arent that bad. But when it comes to strangers.....

 :Mad:   :Pissed:   ::angry:: 

they are extreamly anoying  :Poke:

----------


## bluefinger

I haven't had many LD's (and recently my sleep has been too shitty to really be conducive for LDing), but I've always paid a lot of attention to my dreams, about the characters within them, and generally have noted a lot of their behaviour.

I've had dream characters rebel against me the moment I became lucid (and nearly woke up because of it). And yet, as soon as I escape, I meet a DC who then tells me all about how his father used to be lucid dreamer. In some of my non-lucids, I've had to confront evil, psychotic versions of myself, or had one constantly whispering into my ear as I tried to go about my daily routine. In that dream, nobody acknowledged the DC, but all the time, he would whisper some disturbing things, and eventually it drove me insane in the dream. On the other hand, I met this little girl in my dreams (10-11 years old, black hair, pale skin, and always naked... why the nakedness, I don't know), who kept reappearing on many occasions in my dreams, and even taught me how to fly. However, on one lucid dream, I managed to track her down, but it ended with me finding her in the intensive care ward of a hospital. When I asked her if she was my subconscious, she simply smiled and shook her head, stating she was not. After that lucid dream, she has not once reappeared in any of my dreams since.

If only I can get more LDs... I am really intrigued by all that has been said, and really wish to examine things further.

----------


## Abra

Strangely enough, I've had a few dream characters ask why they've never seen me before. And I tell them something like "I'm not lucid very often." A recent dream character wouldn't continue the conversation until I explained what a lucid dream was!

I've asked if dream characters know they are in a dream (children say 'yes' more often than adults), and where they go when I'm awake (apparently, they dream about real life!). I had the opportunity to ask a certain dream character about the afterlife. "Do we fall into an eternal dream when we die?" He couldn't hear me the first time, so I repeated. However cliché it may seem, I woke up before he could answer!

----------


## Pastulio_

> Last night I asked a whole group of recurring DCs what it is like to be a DC.  They just looked at me really confused.  Then, suddenly, in the front row (we were in a class room) was this strange, exotic looking girl.  She hadn't been there before.  She told me that I was a DC and should be able to answer my own question.  I tried to explain that since I was the one having the dream I wasn't a DC.  She asked me how could I be sure I wasn't just a DC in someone else's dream.  I didn't know how to answer.  The next thing I knew she was just gone.
> 
> It was an interesting dream.



The plot thickens!

----------


## RockNRoller123

its CRAZY how realistic the people in my dreams are in what they say. Last night I dreamed of chatting with a girl I know, and today I was chatting with her, by coincidence asked her a question I asked in my dream and her response was DEAD ON what I dreamed she would say.


...PS: what is a DC?

----------


## Muad'Dib 007

Does anyone really know why some arent helpfull? Some psychological thing maybe?

----------


## Muad'Dib 007

> ...PS: what is a DC?



It stands for Dream Character I think

----------


## ushamie

i find if a dream charactor is annoying and u put them through torture they tend to be nice to u or scared afterwards. Most of them are nice or strange they are like people i guess there is nice, mean, and plan old weird.

----------


## Draoi

I often tell DCs that we're in a dream, and they always disagree or look at me like I'm nuts. One time, to my surprise, I had a DC say, "Yeah, I know."

----------


## Naiya

Hmm, I don't get a lot of good contact with DC's besides the one "dream guide." 

The guide doesn't especially like it when I get friendly with other DCs and usually kills them. Normally I just hang around his house, and his friends. Whenever he's not there I just break out of the house and go as far as I can or do whatever I want. Other DCs tend to ignore me or act like fairly normal people.

In a regular LD, I can control the characters without any problem because they're just shallow figments of my imagination. But when an LD begins with me leaving my body (which isn't a false-awakening, it's a really bizarre feeling and the spirit world is much more "real" than this one. Aside from that, you get colors, sounds, and other stuff that don't exist in reality or even a dream), I can't control the characters, and they tend to be very aware of me. 

When I visited my friend in my sleep (I got out of my body, teleported to her house and took her out of her body), she insisted that she was dreaming and that I wasn't real. I had to sit her down and waste ten minutes trying to convince her, and finally I was like "Well, we'll know tomorrow." And of course my friend didn't remember her dreams that night so now I'll never know.  ::disconcerted:: 

I ask this dream guide about all kinds of stuff, and the creepy thing is, he's almost always right. Or sometimes, it'll just be a random little thing that I find out is real. For example, once he made me some Italian wedding soup, and at the time I thought that it was a made up soup. Then one day I find out that there really IS wedding soup. I actually sat there and argued with him about whether or not I was eating wedding soup (although it was pretty good soup, I have to say) and now I look like a jackass. 

Another time I was just having a hard time dealing with him, and I basically had a panic attack. At the time I thought he was just doing it to me somehow, to which he said "I'm not doing anything to you, you're having a panic attack. You always have them when you have nightmares." And again, later on I argued that it wasn't a panic attack, and eventually I went to look it up (in order to prove him wrong) and he was right. That gets really annoying.

Someone mentioned asking about what happens after we die...I remember this one conversation with the guide where I mentioned "the afterlife." He said, "Don't call it that. nobody here calls it that. It makes you sound like an idiot." I said, "Fine, what do YOU people call it?" He stood there silently like he was deciding whether he should tell me or not, and then he gave me some nonsensical answer and I started complaining that he just made something up.

Even though I hate him, I learned most of my control and a lot of other things from him, either directly or inadvertently. Like I learned to teleport really fast because I just wanted to get away from him, and same with going through walls (although windows are much easier).

----------


## Idolfan

Wow, dream characters screw with your mind! I need to ask some of these questions. I was lucid in a shop once and the only person who would listen was a little boy but he didn't understand what I was on about. All the adults thought I was crazy, mainly because I was prancing about naked pissing people off!  ::D:

----------


## iadr

I had some contact with some DC's the other night while doing the Basic Lucid task of asking a DC something about myself which I did not already know, although I think the DC's that showed up were probably manufactured by my subconsious mind.

When I ask the question "Can anyone tell me something about myself that I don't already know?", I was suddenly surrounded by a bunch of DC's, most of which I think were guys, who were more than willing to tell me everything that they thought was wrong with me.

Although they were all talking at the same time, I heard one of them say that I never complete the goals that I start working on, and then heard another one say that I start something and then 6 months down the road am no longer working on it.

Maybe I should pay more attention to my goals, and be more diligent with projects that I start working on.  ::D: 

It would have been nice if one of them could have said something nice to say about me. ::?:

----------


## bluefinger

> I had some contact with some DC's the other night while doing the Basic Lucid task of asking a DC something about myself which I did not already know, although I think the DC's that showed up were probably manufactured by my subconsious mind.
> 
> When I ask the question "Can anyone tell me something about myself that I don't already know?", I was suddenly surrounded by a bunch of DC's, most of which I think were guys, who were more than willing to tell me everything that they thought was wrong with me.
> 
> Although they were all talking at the same time, I heard one of them say that I never complete the goals that I start working on, and then heard another one say that I start something and then 6 months down the road am no longer working on it.
> 
> Maybe I should pay more attention to my goals, and be more diligent with projects that I start working on. 
> 
> It would have been nice if one of them could have said something nice to say about me.



I have to say... that is quite creepy. Having a bunch of DCs surround you and do nothing but criticise. Perhaps rephrasing the question in future might help to not get such a negative response?

----------


## Jetu

> Have any of you experienced a DC that you felt overwhelmed by? I found something in a cave once I dont really remember all the details but it was an etherial blue creature, I dont even know if it had a shape. But its presence totally dominated me. It wasnt hostile but I had a hard time interacting with it because it felt like I was well like I was looking at a god?  It spoke to me but nearly all of what it said evaporated when I woke up, yet I remember the experience clearly, hah.. well not that clearly I guess then =D



I have had a run down with a big, earth colored dragon one time about, two/three years ago. I wasn't Lucid ( I had no idea of RC etc at the time)...
Its head, was the size of a small car, It was as long as two buses and a half...It had its wings folded up at the time, A mix of yellow/orange colored eyes. It walked on all fours, The scales were like rocks. It was the only time I've seen a dragon in my dreams it was breathtaking, nerve racking.
It was probally the coolest DC I've ever met, I hid from it ( Not all dragons are friendly, and waiting to find out in the open isn't a good idea anyways )... It looked for me, i remember it walking by head swinging side to side.... Then the dream faded away and I awoke before it could have found me.

----------


## Virismahla

I agree with everyone that DCs are tricky bastards.  ::D: 

When I first started to explore with LD, the only thing I would do each night (that I had LDs) was to find my dream guide. So, I had to interact quite a bit with DCs in order to do so. I just went around asking them, "Do you know where my dream guide is?" or "Do you know who my dream guide is?"--which were pretty stupid questions, I guess. Anyway, some nights I would meet a DC who actually replied, "Yes." Once, a woman answered yes and told me to follow her, that she would take to see my dream guide, which I did...until the length of travel caused me to lose lucidity. Tricky, tricky. 

I no longer look for my dream guide in LDs. I figured it shouldn't be so hard. These nights, I just do whatever the hell I want in LDs. Mostly, I just order the DCs around. And strangely, they seem to do whatever I bid. In my LDs, DCs live and die for me (LOL!)  :tongue2: 

Or it might have something to do with the fact that I went on a murdering rampage one night and killed quite a few DCs. Weird.

----------


## Matt5678

i have not had any lucid experiences with DCs


But i am really fascinated by their behaviors and tendencies. after reading over the different posts i can see that there are a few different classes of them. Zombies are the ones that just sputter incoherent nonsense. The deep thinkers seem to like answering questions and are interested in what your doing and then the hostile ones that want to hurt you, or interact with in a sexually inappropriate manner.

My goal is to really interact with the different DC classes. I think DC social skills may be the hardest lucid dreaming skill to master  ::roll::

----------


## Jetu

I remember my dream from yesterday night... I`ll skip to the end there... So I was playing a videogame(that doesn't even exist...) and this DC came and sat next to me ( I didn't look directly at him ) and watched for a minute then said "I'm gonna get out of here before your cousins get here" and walked out.. A minute later this little girl came running in and a little boy ran across the doorway... And the girl annoyed me with the "I wanna play!" over and over routine... so I told her I was going to sleep and  did go to sleep in my dream, waking up in the dream in the same room, I walked out of the room and upstairs, where I came around to a open door arcing in the way... I looked inside and a DC was there. He looked at me and said "You forgot to do that thing." I was clueless and unaware at what he meant then awoke after i closed the door... And it hit me, I forgot to do a RC when waking up!

I haven't gone Lucid yet, but I'm gonna have lots to try out when the time comes  :smiley:  Including meeting with that DC...

----------


## aceboy

> Okay, and this is something that freaks me out a little: in some dreams I go places that later turn out to be real. And they are places I could have never been in waking life, or ever seen pictures of, or even heard about. Anyone else experience this?



couple times i have gone somewhere and thought "wait, have i been here before?" but i bet its just my mind playing with me, i dont believe in superstitions

----------


## iadr

This was a non-lucid dream in which I had just driven to a town I wanted to visit that was about 30 minutes from where I lived at in my dream.

Once I get to the town I am walking down this street trying to get somewhere when I encounter a very deep hole in the middle of the street that I am unable to walk around as it covers the entire street.

I decide to climb down into the hole and then climb back up the other side of it to get by it, but when I hang down from the side I am unable to find anything to climb down on, so I am going to have to jump, and it is about 30 feet to the bottom.

I get ready to jump down but then notice that there will be no way for me to get out once I am in the hole.

I try to pull myself up but am having difficulty pulling myself up.

When I see a lady standing to the side I ask her what would be the best way for me to get up out of this hole.

She suggests that I use my feet to walk up the side of the hole while pulling myself up with my arms.

I try this and it works.  Once out of the hole I wake up.

----------


## trebulator

I almost never communicate with DC during LD but last time I have I got some really useful advice, though its very common sense. Help me nethertheless.

He said that the best way to get to my destination is to never follow the paths of the dreamworld, but just imagine the destination itself. And then my LD became a 2d bullet hell shoot-em-up game.  ::D:

----------


## PaleRider

> In an LD I had last night, a DC gave me a bottle of vaseline in response to my question: "What can I do to increase my lucidity?".



Now THAT is too funny!  Amazing what the mind can do  ::lol::

----------


## iadr

My wife and I are someplace on vacation when we just happen to wander into someones house, so I think, well let's just explore a little bit while were here. 

We wander through the living room, and through the kitchen, and then see a bedroom door open with a bed with the sheets pulled back with no one in it. 

When we walk upstairs we see a bedroom door open and see a couple of people laying in a bed. 

My wife hurries back downstairs wanting to leave but I catch up with her, put my arms on her shoulders and stop her. 

I tell her that I would like to explore this situation further, and find out who these people are, and where we are at. 

About this time a guy comes down the stairs who looks like a boxer as his body is well defined and he is wearing black boxer shorts. 

I explain to him that we had accidentally wandered into his house, and that I did not want to be nosy, but that I was wondering who he is. 

He tells me his name is Jade, and also tells me his last name, although I am unable to remember his last name when I wake up. 

I introduce myself telling him my first and last name and shake hands with him. 

Because of the length of the dream I begin to get the feeling that I am going to have a difficult time remembering all of it when I wake up. 

I then explain to him that we are dreaming and that I am one of his dream characters. 

He seems to think that this is odd, but remains very talkative. 

When I ask him what he is doing here, he starts off like he is going to give me an answer, but then gets a confused look on his face like he is not sure what he is doing here. 

He is holding something like a map in his hand and is trying to read it by using a lighter to provide some light, when he catches his map on fire.  ::lol:: 

Another gal in the room helps him put the fire out. 

I tell him not to worry about it, that I have a problem figuring that out also when I am dreaming. 

I then find myself in a room with Jade and his wife, and a couple of other women. 

I tell everyone in the room that we are all dreaming and that I am one of their dream characters. 

When I ask one of the gals in the room if she knows who she is she says she does, but then gets a confused look on her face like she doesn't know who she is. 

I tell her not to worry about it because it is sometimes hard to tell who you are when you are dreaming. 

My dog then wanders into my room and starts whining which wakes me up.

----------


## Moonbeam

Good one, iadr!  I like how you tell them that you are their DC!  Good way to confuse them, I think I'll try that.  Sometimes when I'm dreaming I get confused which it is anyway.

----------


## iadr

> Good one, iadr!  I like how you tell them that you are their DC!  Good way to confuse them, I think I'll try that.  Sometimes when I'm dreaming I get confused which it is anyway.



That sure confused them alright, although that was not my intention as I was just trying to convince them that we were all dreaming.

The funniest part of all was when Jade, who was looking intently at his map trying to figure out where he was, accidentally caught his map on fire with his lighter.  I've been laughing about that all day long.

I'm probably lucky they were so friendly toward me after the way I invaded their privacy.

----------


## Otto Grainer

Man. . . I'm kind of surprised some of you are taking this quite lightly. Who the hell are these Dream Characters? I'm quite freaked out about them, but am very interested. Is dreaming really by our own mind? Where do these people come from and what is this place we connect to when we dream?

----------


## novaelite

> Was wondering how many people have been able to communicate with their dream characters and learn something useful from them.
> 
> Among the questions I would like to ask a dream character I think the most important one for me is going to be "What can I do to become better at lucid dreaming?"
> 
> Has anyone ever asked a dream character a question that has helped them with something, or does anyone else have any suggestions for other questions that one could ask a dream character once they become lucid?
> 
> Feel free to share your experiences and suggestions for questions you might want to ask a dream characters.



I haven't thought much about questions. I think thats a good question to ask though. I heard of an idea of having like a slot maching where you go up to it and you can change how long u want to b lucid, for instance 1 hour dreaming = 1 month lucid. May work. Haven't thought of doing it when i'm lucid though.

----------


## iadr

> Man. . . I'm kind of surprised some of you are taking this quite lightly. Who the hell are these Dream Characters? I'm quite freaked out about them, but am very interested. Is dreaming really by our own mind? Where do these people come from and what is this place we connect to when we dream?



Who these dream characters are is a good question Otto Grainer.  

I personally think they come from a variety of sources, from the dreamers own mind, from other dreamers, from former human beings who have passed on to the other side, from various spirits from the other side.

Of all dream characters, I think the ones that may come from the dreamers own mind would probably be the most helpful, although there may be some who may be spirit guides or angels who could also be very helpful.

I guess there is only one way to find out, and that is to get out there and communicate with as many of them as possible, and try to find out where they are from.

----------


## arne saknussemm

>>assuming that a dc knows everything that i ever had heard of i once asked "hey, how this mantra ends?" i started to recite it and asked "what are the last lines..?" (which i had forgotten) The respond was very disappointing, i'm sure it never had heard about a mantra before...<<

They know what they care about, and nothing else.

>>another thought was that they just play roles like actors in a play and i asked whether this is correct or not. the character replied "yes" and asked what for he said "energy".<<

That is correct.

And you can't "torture" them.  But the fact that anyone would want to is more than a little disturbing to me.  Anyone who would want to do that would probably enjoy torturing animals and people too.

Besides, you shouldn't touch them.

Communicating with dream characters is what my Yahoo Group is about.  Join up and see what goes on:

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/luciddreamingtasks/

----------


## Rare

communicating with DC's is one of the things I look forward to in my dreams.  I really enjoyed reading everyons DC interactions.

I have only been shooting for LD's consciously for a bit now and only managed one conversation with a DC.  

I was asking why it was hard for me to stay lucid; and she informed me that my mind wasn't used to a consciously lucid state and that the longer I spent in a LD the quicker my mind would get used to it, but for the first bunch of them they weren't going to last super long.

*~~~~~*

Some other memorable conversations I've had in the past both ND \ semi-LD are;

Rare: Which do you prefer, the dream world, or the other world.

DC: Well it's pretty nifty over here, but where you are, in the other world, you're free.

*~~~~~*

Rare: Why aren't you all out having a good time instead of just hanging out  in this house with me.

DC: We know you only have a limited amout of time, so we figured we'd come visit you here.

Another DC: So when are you coming to the other side!

Rare: I don't know yet.  They won't tell me.

*~~~~~*

DC: Can you guess my mothers name.

Rare: *thinks* Marie (Mary)

*DC gets excited and starts following me*

DC: How did you know that!

Rare: Lucky guess.

*DC follows me to a gate; and stops me*

DC: So I just have to ask, which do you think is better, the christian religion or the jewish religion.

*Another DC appears that looks like a priest and stands next to the first DC*

Rare: Well, honestly, I feel that as human beings we were not created with the ability to understand the nature of god and the divine, and therefor any explanation that we create to define that essence to ourselves is neither right nor wrong.  They are equal and neither one is better than the other.

*They both look at each other and nod their heads*


*!~thanks iadr for the great thread~!*

----------


## velvet

I'm not to active on lucid, I've only been lucid two times in a short period time.  So I haven't had time to explore and talk with dream characters while I'm conscious.  In my normal dreams my dream characters seem like they're real people that you see everyday on the streets.  They don't necessarily pay attention to me that much and I don't either.  If I'm engaging in a conversation with them, to me it seems like I know them very well but at the same time I don't.

----------


## iadr

After meditating for about an hour I suddenly find myself flying around in a dream.

I remember that I had wanted to try to contact some DCs during my next lucid, and soon afterwards find myself in a couple's house.

The house I am in seems to be from an earlier period of time as they have what looks like an old console TV in their living room, which when I look at it closer I am able to see that it is a color TV.

The rest of their furniture and appliances also appears to be from an earlier period of time.

Even the automobiles on the street outside seem to be from about 20 years earlier.

I talk to this couple with great interest trying to learn everything I can about them, telling them that I am a person who is currently dreaming, after which they give me a tour of their house and ask me several questions about where I come from.

When I ask them what year it is, they have a different name for their years, as they do for everything else in their house also.

A calendar they show me shows the year or whatever cycle they use to measure time with to be 27,092.

I am thinking at this time that I must be in some kind of parallel universe where their progress is just a bit behind ours here on earth.

When we go outside there appears to be something like a jet flying in the sky, which noise seems to scare them as they seem to have no idea what it is.

I tell them not to worry, that they are just airplanes, and that I hear them all the time where I come from.

When I decide it is time to leave I can tell that they would prefer that I stay and talk with them, so I tell them that I will come back and visit them again, which they seem pleased with.

After flying off and landing again in a different place, I see a middle aged man with a beard doing some kind of weird dance.

He ignores me until I start doing the same kind of dance that he is doing, after which he invites me to meet some of his friends.

As we enter a place where he appears to live I meet several people who seem to be the age of college students.

When I tell them that I am a person who is dreaming, and that I am from the year 2008, they become very interested in me.

I notice a calendar laying on a table that says the date is 2003.

When I begin telling them about things that have happened in the past few years such as who the Presidents of the United States have been, and which teams have won the National Championships in football each year, they become very interested in me, and say something Wow, how do you know all of these things?

When I get ready to leave I can tell that they would prefer me to stay, so I tell them that I will come back and visit them again, which pleases them.

I then find myself facing a door, so tell myself that when I open the door a beautiful woman will be on the other side of the door.

After opening this door another door appears, and then another.  I go through a total of about 7 or 8 doors before I find myself in someplace like an apartment with older furniture.

When someone asks me to sit down on an old couch I sit down.

I then see a gal come into the room, but am more concerned about the huge, muscular guy walking behind her who starts coming toward me.

When he gets right in front of me I try to protect myself by hitting him with my fist, but my fist goes right through him.

I decide at this time that it would be in my best interest to leave, so fly out of the place as fast as I can.

----------


## DuB

> Whoa...you just made my hairs stand up Oneiro.  No I have not read about it, but on another site where I posted the dream, the moderator told me that it was a technique that is also taught in a Phychic Development book that he had.
> 
> Here is the dream the way I recorded it.  Guess I should probably start paying more attention to these dreams and trying these things shouldn't I.  It has only been about 3 months since I had the dream. 
> 
> __________________________________________________  _______________
> Dream:
> 
> Although this dream was not a lucid dream, it was a very interesting dream where I was being taught something. 
> 
> ...



This is a little bit crazy, because I've actually read an account before on this site where a DC showed the dreamer this same thing. It was Leo Volont, remember that user? Anyway, I did a quick search and found the account, here it is:



> While my father was alive I did not get along well with him, but as the years since his decease have gone by, my relationship with him in Dreams has been improving. Last night we were sitting at the old dining room table. He was at his customary seat, but I was not at my old seat but, significantly, at the seat ordinarily assigned to the oldest brother – apparently I have been promoted. In the Dream my father tells me that he will show me an exercise for communicating without the use of this small device that was set up close to the window. All I could infer about this machine was that it emitted white light. So my father begins this exercise, and it is quite simple – he takes a deep breath and then hisses out the exhale, and then his entire cranium begins to glow with White Light. So I begin to hiss out my breath and my brain case takes on the same glow of White Light. It was like our brains became filaments for the White Light and I could see our brains glowing. 
> 
> Incidentally, I am a High Initiate of Kundalini Yoga and so I know what it feels like to have an open Crown Chakra. And when I awoke, I had an open Crown Chakra. Then, throughout the day, I tried the Exercise a few times. It is easy to do, but there are a few details. It seems that the proper ‘hiss’ involves having the tip of the tongue positioned close to roof of the mouth at that spot that is the best compromise between the forward position which sounds very ‘sssssssssss’ and the position further back which is more purely ‘shshshshshshsh’. Coincidentally, that sound that you would be making is very close to what they call ‘White Noise’.
> 
> It really does seem to open the Crown Chakra.



Sounds like the same thing, with the exception of the white light. Pretty creepy...

Anyway, I thought I would contribute my own experience of a meaningful interaction I had with a couple DCs. It's one of the very first lucids I ever had. Here's the excerpt from my dream journal:

_10/26/05
 The dream gets a little hazy, but the next thing I know I'm in my brother's room, which is right by mine, except for some reason his room is rearranged. I'm sitting on the edge of my brother's bed, talking to 2 DC's who are sitting on the other side of the bed, leaning their backs against the wall; a white guy and a white girl, both roughly my age. 

I ask them, "So what's it like to be a dream character? Just a figment of somebody's imagination?" The girl gets kind of offended at this. She gives me a "look" and says, "We're not just 'figments of somebody's imagination.'" They go on to explain how they have a consistent dream world/community set up. Every time that I go to sleep I visit their world, and when I'm awake they still exist, I'm just absent from their world until the next time I dream. The DC's have complex relationships with each other, jargon that I'm not familar with, the works; according to them, it's like a parallel universe. I ask them if it's the same world that everyone goes to when they dream. They don't really understand my question so I rephrase it. "Let's say that I have a dream in which I meet a dream character named Bob. Then let's say that a friend of mine has a dream in which he meets a dream character named Fred. Would Bob be able to meet Fred in the dream world?" They look at each other. "Eh... I don't know about THAT..." they reply. Basically, 'no.' I mention that it must suck that they can never leave the dream world. They say it isn't so bad. 

At one point in our conversation, they are both talking rapidly at the same time, and it's kind of bugging me, so I tell them to stop. They look at me and then keep talking. I know I can control them because they are characters in my dream, so I tell them again, this time more firmly. This time the girl actually says, "No." I concentrate, close my eyes, and them boom, "SILENCE!" They both immediately shut up, but when I open my eyes, the girl is giving me a hell of a nasty look. If looks could kill!_

----------


## iadr

Great information DuB.  Thanks for passing that along.  That was very interesting that someone else had a DC show them a similar technique for meditating.  I'll have to give that another try.

Very interesting conversation you had with your dcs also.  Thanks for sharing that.

I'm still trying to figure out what my dcs are, whether they are actually other dreamers, or some kind of characters in a whole different world, but for the most part they seem to get confused when I ask them what or who they are, like they don't know.

I do think though that in an encounter that I had earlier where I visited a guy named Bob, that I was in some kind dc communities, because in an apt building where I was floating around in, I saw my parents and brothers all sitting at a table, but they were almost like lifeless dummies with no emotions.  So I am thinking that they may have just been their dc counterparts in the dc community.

Thanks again for such a great reply!

----------


## malison211

I actually don't ever have dream 'characters', the only people in my dreams are people I know like my friends or family. Or sometimes there will be a famous person but in my dream I know them well.
Is this what you mean by dream characters?
How do I find other people in my dream?

----------


## dallyup52

I think that DC's are very interesting. 

 I have been doing this almost 60 years and have devoted much time to DC's.  When I encounter one that I want to interact with I first try to determine how close it is to my own consciousness. If it is really close, I look at them as my creation.  I can have them say what I want and appear or disappear as I wish.  If they are far away from my consciousness then it seems like I can't control them at all and they are the interesting ones.  They have information that is hidden even to my deepest subconsciousness.

They may or may not know anything about me or my circumstances here on this earth plane.  But some of them have given me really lucrative stock tips and other meanful info  about life the universe .. you get what I mean.  My "creations" are like talking to myself or if I  quiet my mind they say nothing at all.

BlessU
Sam

----------


## lagunagirl

I've asked DCs questions related to LDing, but either they ignore me, say something rude and completely irrelevant, or come out with a string of random words I've never heard before in my life.

----------


## iadr

> I think that DC's are very interesting. 
> I have been doing this almost 60 years and have devoted much time to DC's.  
> 
> They may or may not know anything about me or my circumstances here on this earth plane.  But some of them have given me really lucrative stock tips and other meanful info  about life the universe.
> 
> BlessU
> Sam



Welcome to dreamviews dallyup52 and BlessU!  :smiley: 

It's great to have someone with your experience join us, and I look forward to hearing more about your experiences should you ever be inclined to share any of them.

Peace be with you!

iadr






> I've asked DCs questions related to LDing, but either they ignore me, say something rude and completely irrelevant, or come out with a string of random words I've never heard before in my life.



I hear what you are saying lagunagirl.  A great majority of the DCs I've encountered seem to have no idea who or what they are, although there are a few who not only seem to know who they are, but also seem to have valuable information they want to share, which DCs seem more like spirit guides than just DCs.

----------


## kingofclutch

I asked a DC who I think is my dream guide why we dream and he answered with some complicated answer that I don't even remember.

----------


## DCDavid

I had a dream 3 or 4 months ago where I was back at school (took some time off from college at this point I had just decided to go back) in a particular building on campus. It suddenly occurred to me I wasn't in school and must be dreaming. I became lucid, and when I do there is always a count down that starts and usually ends with me either waking up or dissolving back into a regular dream, so I started looking around for something to do. I saw a DC so I said "hey who are you" and he sort of shrugged and walk off, then I found another kid and asked him the same thing but he only shrugged. I then ran up to him grabbed him by the collar, pushed him up against the wall and said again "Who are you?" His answer "Uh, Your head." Then I woke up.

----------


## gazza2208

> I asked a few DCs who they were. They replied that they were aspects of my personality. Has anyone else asked DCs who they were?



I have done this twice that I remember. This is a bit long winded but I like to tell complete stories so bear with me.

1. I was in bed with my girlfriend and was false awakening. FA content was that I woke up and started to kiss her + make love but at penetration I would then really wake up for a second or two and realise it was FA and then fall back to sleep and repeat (damn!). This happened at least 5-6 times then I went into an LD and I saw a woman behind a desk. I asked her who she was and she said I am your subconscious. She then gave me relationship advice - advising that the relationship was a bad one and my gf didn't really love me. She then told me she had to go. I asked if I would see her again and she said maybe and then I woke up. It was so awesome but I have yet to have another LD that vivid. Our relationship was on my mind all that day so that is why this happened. Anyhow, DC/subconscious told me the truth that my heart didn't want to accept. I followed the advice and broke up.

2. I appeared in my parents house in my old room (haven't been there in 16 years- but my parents weren't there. (I often appear at the start of dreams in my old room) There was a unknown lady there so I asked what year it was and the lady said 2080. I told her my surname and asked her hers - don't remember what she said but it also started with a D like mine- it wasn't the same anyhow. Was pretty cool we went outside and I opened the garage door by psychokinesis. She seemed amazed so I told her I have an implant that can control electronics. I guess something like that would exist in that time frame. The garage was filled with all kinds of bicycles. The bicycle content of the garage most likely it is cause my BMX bike that I kept asking my parents to send to me for years was kept there (I finally got my BMX the following year).

----------


## Iwasintheboatcar

I find the biggest problem have with DC's is the fact that they keep changing form, last night I was helping a girl fix her deck, at first she was someone who I recognized from elementary school, as I was "fixing" the deck it almost collapsed... she was sun-tanning beneath it and when she came back up she was a totally different girl, this happens often in my dreams, but it could be because I haven't had a lucid one in a long time... although last night I had SO many dream signs that I wished I had picked up on... like the fact that the deck was the only one on the building and it was about 50 metres in the air... I remember warning the DC to watch out and she just ignored what I was saying.

----------


## iadr

Here's a dream I had last night, which although being only a vivid dream, was a dream where I had a lot of awareness, and had a lot of communication with DCs.

*The Room:*
I am in a room with a group of people when I notice a young gal I had been with sometime earlier hanging all over some other guy.
I just ignore them and keep doing whatever it is I am doing.
A bit later the guy leaves and she comes over and starts hanging onto me.

*In The Bleachers:*
I then find myself sitting in some bleachers with her by my side in the middle of a group of people.

People are ordering large pretzels from a lady walking around selling them for 50 cents each, and the lady is having them pass their money down to the end of the row they are in where she is collecting it.

Everyone who has a pretzel has their hand in the air which is allowing her to count the number of hands to determine how much money should be at the end of each row.

Somehow the young gal sitting next to me ends up with 2 pretzels which she did not ask for.

Since she had not asked for them, she is thinking about just keeping them without paying for them, so does not raise her hand.

I tell her that if she would like a pretzel I will buy one for her.

Just then the pretzel lady is next to us so I look in my wallet to get some money to pay her for 1 pretzel.  All I have in my wallet are 5 dollar bills and 20 dollar bills, so I hand her a crumpled up 5 dollar bill.

I correct her when she tries to give me only 25 cents for change by telling her I gave her a 5 dollar bill.

She tells me that she has no change right now (and I can see that she has no cash on her), but that if I will catch her at the end of the event that she should have some change by then.

I tell her that I would rather just pay her the exact amount now instead of having to find her after the event, so take 2 quarters out of my pocket where I have several quarters and my keys, and give her two quarters.

I have to ask her to give me my 5 dollar bill back because she was planning to keep it.

After getting my 5 dollar bill back I tell the gal sitting next to me that I felt like that lady was trying to rip me off and that there is no way I was going to wait until after the event to get my change.

She then grabs my arm and snuggles next to me and tells me that she has made up her mind and that she wants me now because I am rich.

I am trying to think of a way to explain to her that although I have plenty of money that I do not consider myself to be rich, and am also trying to figure out what to do about my wife.

Although I am enjoying being with her, I decide that I am going to need to go back home to my wife after this event is over, so am trying to figure out a way to tell her that.

I seem to have enough awareness that I am in some sort of different environment where it is ok to be with this gal, as all of the people here are strangers to me.

I then wake up with a smile on my face.

----------


## Hercuflea

bump

this is a great thread

----------


## Hercuflea

I read this whole thread and

I have noticed that DCs are not "free" and they know it





> Some other memorable conversations I've had in the past both ND \ semi-LD are;
> 
> Rare: Which do you prefer, the dream world, or the other world.
> 
> *DC: Well it's pretty nifty over here, but where you are, in the other world, you're free.*







> _10/26/05
>  The dream gets a little hazy, but the next thing I know I'm in my brother's room, which is right by mine, except for some reason his room is rearranged. I'm sitting on the edge of my brother's bed, talking to 2 DC's who are sitting on the other side of the bed, leaning their backs against the wall; a white guy and a white girl, both roughly my age. 
> 
> I ask them, "So what's it like to be a dream character? Just a figment of somebody's imagination?" The girl gets kind of offended at this. She gives me a "look" and says, "We're not just 'figments of somebody's imagination.'" They go on to explain how they have a consistent dream world/community set up. Every time that I go to sleep I visit their world, and when I'm awake they still exist, I'm just absent from their world until the next time I dream. The DC's have complex relationships with each other, jargon that I'm not familar with, the works; according to them, it's like a parallel universe. I ask them if it's the same world that everyone goes to when they dream. They don't really understand my question so I rephrase it. "Let's say that I have a dream in which I meet a dream character named Bob. Then let's say that a friend of mine has a dream in which he meets a dream character named Fred. Would Bob be able to meet Fred in the dream world?" They look at each other. "Eh... I don't know about THAT..." they reply. Basically, 'no.' I mention that it must suck that they can never leave the dream world. They say it isn't so bad. 
> 
> At one point in our conversation, they are both talking rapidly at the same time, and it's kind of bugging me, so I tell them to stop. They look at me and then keep talking. I know I can control them because they are characters in my dream, so I tell them again, this time more firmly. This time the girl actually says, "No." I concentrate, close my eyes, and them boom, "SILENCE!" They both immediately shut up, but when I open my eyes, the girl is giving me a hell of a nasty look. If looks could kill!_

----------


## [email protected]

Now I am afraid!  ::shock:: 

Oh my... DCs appear to seem very real; I feel as if in the Matrix. xD"
This is now scaring me. *lol*

----------


## arne saknussemm

Yes indeed they are real.

And the people who believe they are killing or controlling them are fools.

----------


## Hukif

My common questions are:
How does silicona-667 supports the impact of a nuclear weapon?
Answer: Its the fusion of polymers with some titanium making the carbon-carbon union better into carbon-titanium-carbon, with the durability of a diamond and the flexibility that polymers provide, tough thats not the complete formula, you actually have to be fusing the titanium with some liquid metals or alike to make it enter perfectly in the polymer you may choose, thats a perfect form of doing armors you know?

So I generally ask about science to them... so I can improve my skills, tough they answers things I don't know about, that question was 4 years ago when I barely knew about chemics...

----------


## Mew151

Once I become lucid I'll talk to a DC. Only one. Maybe. These people sound scary but I don't know why. What I'll do is find my Dream Guide.

----------


## Mew151

> Now I am afraid! 
> 
> Oh my... DCs appear to seem very real; I feel as if in the Matrix. xD"
> This is now scaring me. *lol*



Same here. except I've never been Lucid before.  :smiley:

----------


## WILDinitall

um, dreams are created _by your mind_ so how on earth would you learn something new?

----------


## Mew151

I don't know. Somehow I'm scared of nothing. I know it will all be a dream, but yet I'm still afraid.  ::?:

----------


## iadr

> Once I become lucid I'll talk to a DC. Only one. Maybe. These people sound scary but I don't know why. What I'll do is find my Dream Guide.



They should treat you exactly the same way you treat them Mew151, at least mine do.  So if you want them to treat you with respect, then treat them with respect.  

They really are nothing to fear.  On the rare occasions that I have encountered mean DCs, one of them being once in an underground parking garage, where I saw a bunch of bullies drive up and get out of their car and start walking my way, I realized that I was dreaming, so just stood there and laughed at them as they hit me, because their fists were going right through me.  

On other occasions when I used to encounter what seemed to be a very negative entity, I just imagined white light expanding out from me, and it blew him into bits.  Needless to say, that bastard, whoever he was, never comes around anymore.

Those times are rare though.  Most of my DCs are more than willing to communicate with me and help me with whatever I ask, because I approach them the same way I would approach someone in the physical, with respect.

----------


## Hukif

> um, dreams are created _by your mind_ so how on earth would you learn something new?



Well... maybe the brain got the processing of info while it was on the dream, so it would tell you the "new" thing while your in the dream.

----------


## Hercuflea

my philosophy is AK-47 time when they start getting hostile

----------


## Omega Man

Well I'm new and all with Dreamveiws, but I have had some experience with LDs and DCs so I just thought I'd add my 2 cents. One thing I find very fascinating is talking to DCs and examining how they react to certian questions. 

Ok one example, I'm a big fantasy novel type guy so recently I've been expreimenting with dream control. So I become lucid one night and I'm in this water park so I say to myself, "Hey what better way to learn dream control than from your own subconscious? So I walk over to one DC, (who reminds me of a friend from school) and ask, "Hey what do you think is the best way to shoot lighting. Then he says well I might as well show you". So he turns toward some random building, puts forth his hand and frigin lighting shoots out of his hand!!!  ::shock:: 

OK another example I have another LD and I remeber I'm in some neighborhood and It's night. So I walk over to some Middle-age mom who for some reason decides to walk outside the house I standing in front of. So I decide to ask her, "So what your opinion on the best way to TK cars". (hey it's dream logic we all do things in dreams which we later realize is strange) so after I ask her and then she looks at me as if I've grown a second head and responds with something like, "I dont who the hell you are but get out of here before I call the cops"  ::?: 

So I guess DCs really are figments of your imagination created by your subconscious. So in a sense they are sort of derect links to your mind so you never really know what to expect from them. Sometime they act like mouthpieaces for you sub, like the first example or they behave like a normal person would if you ask them lucid questions.   

But then again I'm kinday of a noobie so maybe I dont know what I'm talking about  ::D:

----------


## iadr

> So I walk over to one DC, (who reminds me of a friend from school) and ask, "Hey what do you think is the best way to shoot lighting. Then he says well I might as well show you". So he turns toward some random building, puts forth his hand and frigin lighting shoots out of his hand!!! 
> 
> So I walk over to some Middle-age mom who for some reason decides to walk outside the house I standing in front of. So I decide to ask her, "So what your opinion on the best way to TK cars". (hey it's dream logic we all do things in dreams which we later realize is strange) so after I ask her and then she looks at me as if I've grown a second head and responds with something like, "I dont who the hell you are but get out of here before I call the cops" 
> 
> But then again I'm kinday of a noobie so maybe I dont know what I'm talking about



Great examples Omega Man. Just goes to show that no two DCs are alike. 

I think that even the make up of DCs can vary, with some of them being cardboard like figures who would be worthless to try to talk to, while others are so real they almost seem human, and maybe are other humans who are just dreaming, while others are certainly just figments of our imagination.

You sound pretty experienced to me. Thanks for sharing those examples. ::goodjob2::

----------


## [email protected]

Yesss - I had my first conversation with a DC today, but actually she didn't act how I expected her to do. It was a friend of mine who I haven't seen in a while now and we were talking and laughing about I-don't-know-what when I suddenly had the feeling that I had been awake a few minutes before and that this had to be a dream (I don't have a dreamsign).

Me: "Just answer me one question: Is this a dream?"
DC: "As far as I know it is, of course. Behind it is a temple and a serg." 
Me: "What's a serg?" oO
DC: "A temple-area."

*lol*? xD

----------


## curious dreamer 27

Hello! Another newbie here. Lucid dreaming is pretty easy for me. I'd gotten a little bored (a little) of sex with DC's, and was looking for some new things to try, when I found this forum. Last night, I tried communicating with my DC's. I walked into a room and four old women were sitting around a table.I asked,"what can I do to stay lucid?" Three of the women kind of looked at me and each other, while the fourth got up and went to leave the room. As she left she said, "try picking up your cat." That did'nt make sense so I went into another room where there were four young women were sitting on the floor, maybe watching TV. Two were redheaded twins with freckles. I asked them the same question, and as they were replying, my alarm started going off!! I was really mad this morning!   In another dream a few weeks ago, I found myself walking in a store with a DC when I realized I was dreaming. I told her that she was in my dream and she could do anything she wanted. She told me to prove it so I took off flying. When I looked back down on the land, there were a whole lot of DC's running around like scattered ants. It was like they did'nt know what to do with their freedom. They were kind of crazy. I kind of drifted off after that.  Anyway I like this forum and look forward to trying new dream things. Thanks for the ideas!

----------


## The Prodigy

> um, dreams are created _by your mind_ so how on earth would you learn something new?



Because your subconcious mind picks up alot of things that your concious mind misses. Since dreams are influenced greatly by your subconcious you can learn a whole lot

----------


## iadr

> Because your subconcious mind picks up alot of things that your concious mind misses. Since dreams are influenced greatly by your subconcious you can learn a whole lot



Very true. A person who learns to listen to their dreams can learn about any number of things before they occur. Things such as dangerous future situations, future health problems, can often be detected by the subconscious mind, and show up in ones dreams before they ever manifest themselves in the physical realms. 

Below is a link to a book called Conscious Dreaming that contains numerous examples of people who have been warned and helped by their dreams. 

ttp://www.amazon.com/Conscious-Dreaming-Spiritual-Path-Everyday/dp/051788710X

----------


## spockman

> omeone mentioned asking about what happens after we die...I remember this one conversation with the guide where I mentioned "the afterlife." He said, "Don't call it that. nobody here calls it that. It makes you sound like an idiot."



That may be because this world is just a shadow of what comes next. That true reality is incomprehendible to our physical and limited bodies. With that logic, this would be the pseudo life. It may be that what we percieve as the after life is not that at all, as it is our true life. Maybe it's more like this world is just our pre-life.

----------


## polpi

I've never thought of talking to DCs before (during a lucid dream).  Once I'm aware that I am dreaming I usually discount everything in my dream as such -a dream.  Next time I have a lucid dream I'm going to talk to the DCs rather than ignore them.  Sounds interesting

Edit:
Sort of off topic but it goes along with the theme of learning during dreams   

I have worked on designs for things I've built during lucid dreams.  When I was 12 I solved a problem I was having with a hovercraft (a little RC toy I made out of broken RC cars/dustbuster) skirt design during my sleep.

----------


## Shift

Hmm I had a lucid last night with this really cute guy with blue eyes. I tried to give him a nice accent. He went from American to British and I kept telling him to talk with an Australian accent, he was trying so hard but never got it... hahaha!

Whenever my DCs are hostile I make deals with them. I usually don't have to hold up my end of the bargain, and they become very friendly  :smiley: 

I have had hostile and friendly ones. Seems to depend on my feelings of the environment I'm in. When I'm in dark, misty, unknown areas and/or I am stressed, my DCs are often aggressive or creepy. When I'm in my house or other familiar places, either they are nicer because that's what I expect from those environments, or because usually the DCs are people I know from those places. I don't usually communicate with them much, though. I've had a couple promise to show up in my dreams and make me become lucid... every once in a while they show up once I'm already lucid  ::doh::

----------


## acillis

sometimes i feel when i am fully in deep conservations with dcs, i feel they are real somehow. i cant explain it.
i was told once to quit smoking weed if i wanted to lucid dream better ::banana::

----------


## Rare

> sometimes i feel when i am fully in deep conservations with dcs, i feel they are real somehow. i cant explain it.
> i was told once to quit smoking weed if i wanted to lucid dream better




I cut weed from my diet, and to be honest I haven't noticed a difference...

but beyond the topic of your words aciliis, I agree they are real somehow.  

btw, I am almost bored enough to search for tha deathblade, again....


<3  cya around ....


**************************************************  **************************************************  ************btw***********************************  ********************tag***************************  ****************you're****************************  *********************************it....***********  ***************lawzl******************************  **************

----------


## Vismund Cygnus

CD, try picking up your cat. Your mind will focus on the feel of the cat, keeping you "awake"!

----------


## DreamOfBeams

You guys are acting stupid.

as if these DC are real, they may seam it, but they are just figments of your imagination, whether their shallow or not is up to you.

----------


## WaterSquirrel

I have a feeling there was a nicer way to say that  :tongue2: 

DC's never talk in my dreams, it's weird. I just KNOW what they're "saying" as if they're sending their thoughts to me (and assuming their thoughts are just as emovisual as mine, not just spoken word).

----------


## gigaschatten

> On occasions when I've been attacked by DCs, I have asked them what do they actually want from me? The answer has always been the same: "We want your energy.." I have asked the same question after rebuffing a sexual assault, and got the exact same answer. After persistent questioning, they say that they manipulate scenarios in the "dreamworld" in order to get an "energetic reaction" from the dreamer, whether it be a scenario of fear, love, or lust etc etc. They always say: "We want your energy.."



I agree with you. There seem to be various indicators. What of the following can you confirm?

- The dream world has its very own set of physical rules. They may be a lot different from the waking world, but you can't just break them.

-  The dream world (or part of it) focusses on you like a stage play in that you are the protagonist, no matter if it pleases or evokes fear. It wants strong emotional feedback from you, that's why you are put into situations e.g. from your childhood. It's almost as if your environment is created on the fly to adapt to your situation or to purposely lead to a situation.

- Many DCs want physical contact and/or your direct attention. Today I had a dream where I was tricked into directly focussing and sending energy to a DC. I felt though, that my resources are unlimited, so I didn't care. It felt very powerful having access to so much energy. Could have been a trick too of course.

- Some DCs don't want your focus and attention and they behave very different. Once in a LD I met an old guy that smiled at me and said "If you want to help people, you need to care for the wanderers." With "wanderers" I felt he meant unconscious dreamers. I saw a few of those later, almost like zombies.

So what if they harvest our energy in the dream world, feeding on our emotions? I can't say I like that thought very much, though I still think we have an unlimited supply, something they do not have. For me it's another reason to achieve consciousness in dreams. That way I have the choice of giving energy or not and not being milked like a cow. A good motivator.

P.S. "Subconsciousness" is just a word. The mind is a black box and nothing has been proven. You would do better distinguishing provable scientific facts from scientific hypotheses (fiction), which psychology and the various models of the mind do indeed belong to. The hypothesis that the dream world is as real as the waking world (or as unreal) seems more plausible to me than the model of the mind that psychology works with.

"Dreams are real while they last, can we say more of life?" - Havelock Ellis

----------


## spockman

_- The dream world has its very own set of physical rules. They may be a lot different from the waking world, but you can't just break them._

It's only limited by your mind. We are restrained by our minds rules, but what rules are you insinuating can't be broken? 'Anything' that is conceivable to the mind can be done in a dream.

_- The dream world (or part of it) focusses on you like a stage play in that you are the protagonist, no matter if it pleases or evokes fear. It wants strong emotional feedback from you, that's why you are put into situations e.g. from your childhood. It's almost as if your environment is created on the fly to adapt to your situation or to purposely lead to a situation._

It focuses on you because without your attention, nothing exists. If you are in a city ad want togo through a door into a building. There is nothing inside the building at all. That is, until you go inside. At that point nothing exists 'outside' the building.

_- Many DCs want physical contact and/or your direct attention. Today I had a dream where I was tricked into directly focussing and sending energy to a DC. I felt though, that my resources are unlimited, so I didn't care. It felt very powerful having access to so much energy. Could have been a trick too of course._

Or it could have just been what you expected. You don't expend energy in a dream. You don't have a dream world mana bar. It's just about how long you can hold a balance of concentration.

_- Some DCs don't want your focus and attention and they behave very different. Once in a LD I met an old guy that smiled at me and said "If you want to help people, you need to care for the wanderers." With "wanderers" I felt he meant unconscious dreamers. I saw a few of those later, almost like zombies._

It should be established that DCs don't really want anything .They have no desires of their own. With absolute confidence and good dream control, you could make that DC not 'want your energy' but 'want' to ride a flying unicorn. 
Next time a DC does that violently stand there blankly, with a vacant stare. Don't react or even focus your attention on him. He will more than likely dissapear. Why? Because the DC has no solidity in any realm other than what 'you' can think of him.

_
P.S. "Subconsciousness" is just a word. The mind is a black box and nothing has been proven. You would do better distinguishing provable scientific facts from scientific hypotheses (fiction), which psychology and the various models of the mind do indeed belong to. The hypothesis that the dream world is as real as the waking world (or as unreal) seems more plausible to me than the model of the mind that psychology works with._

I must say I don't understand how the science of phsycology can be deemed fiction, whilst speculation and conclusions drawn from a few encounters that are certainly nowhere near beyond the realm of explainability can be deemed more plausible. There is certainly no 'distinguished provable' facts there. But the relation to REM sleeping and the relation to the triggers in the brain related to dreaming have bee shown scientifically. It is not speclulation at all.

I am not entirly dismissing the idea. I am simply bringing up the likelihood that our dreams are our own. ( Perhaps with the exception of some spiritual encounters.... I'm not sure.) At any rate, viewing the dreamstate, (not dreamscape,) as non static will most likely hurt your control and understanding of yourself. 

One of the greatest things about lucid dreaming is being able to use introspection into your sub-conciouss self and better understand who you are. That is downplayed with the suggestion that it is not our own creation but something else. With that in mind some, (I'm not saying you guys,) could use that as a cop out to explain away some element in their dreams that they don't want to self-evaluate as part of themselves.

----------


## DuB

> P.S. "Subconsciousness" is just a word. The mind is a black box and nothing has been proven. You would do better distinguishing provable scientific facts from scientific hypotheses (fiction), which psychology and the various models of the mind do indeed belong to. The hypothesis that the dream world is as real as the waking world (or as unreal) seems more plausible to me than the model of the mind that psychology works with.



I like how you equate hypotheses (which are testable _predictions_ derived from a scientific theory) with fiction. That makes perfect sense.  ::roll:: 

I also like how you seem to be under the impression that there is some universally accepted theory of the mind in cognitive science. There is not, and even if there was it _certainly_ wouldn't be the Freudian model to which you seem to be referring. The term _subconscious_ may be common in the "pop psychology" books on the shelf at Barnes and Noble, but it is conspicuously absent from serious scientific writings.

As for the "plausible hypothesis" that dreams are some sort of nightly adventure in a parallel dimension (which, by the way, is actually a theory and not a specific hypothesis) - I really have nothing to say to that.

----------


## Oneiro

> 'Anything' that is conceivable to the mind can be done in a dream.



Really? How do you know that? I would bet that you've just read that somewhere. Have you successfully tried everything "conceivable to the mind"? I would have to say that I strongly doubt that.

There are several "simple" things that most so-called "LDers" cannot do.. and several not so "simple" too. 





> It focuses on you because without your attention, nothing exists.



I disagree. Many things exist irrespective of one's personal attention. Now.. if you had written "things disappear if you don't focus your attention on them.." well.. that would be different.





> Or it could have just been what you expected.



Speaking from my own personal experience, I had absolutely NO expectations whatsoever when I first started to "talk to DCs" in lucid dreaming.





> You don't expend energy in a dream.



Come on. A human expends energy all the time, whether awake or asleep. 





> It should be established that DCs don't really want anything .They have no desires of their own.



Huh? Your empirical evidence?  





> With absolute confidence and good dream control, you could make that DC not 'want your energy' but 'want' to ride a flying unicorn.



No you couldn't.. not necessarily. Don't believe the hype about "everything is possible" in LDing. It isn't. And if you want to cite anecdotal evidence such as is found on this site, I would strongly advise you to remember the "validity quotient".





> Next time a DC does that violently stand there blankly, with a vacant stare. Don't react or even focus your attention on him. He will more than likely dissapear. Why? *Because the DC has no solidity in any realm other than what 'you' can think of him.*



Evidence? None. Just speculation. Oh.. and btw.. EVERYTHING "disappears" if you don't focus your attention on it, asleep OR awake.





> I must say I don't understand how the science of phsycology (sic) can be deemed fiction..



You mean Psychology? Heh. Ever had a good rap with a Psychologist? Their "science" changes all the time.. goalposts move.. it's possibly the most inexact science that there is. In effect, they are shooting at the moon.. and an honest one will admit it. A bad example to use, spockman.





> ..whilst speculation and conclusions drawn from a few encounters that are certainly nowhere near beyond the realm of explainability..



Huh? A "few encounters"? Why are you assuming that? Projecting? Isn't it you who has "conclusions" after just a few LDs?





> There is certainly no 'distinguished provable' facts there.



Aaaaah. Our first agreement. Internet waffle proves nothing, one way OR the other. I would have thought that without "proof" one way or the other, people would sit on the fence.. but they don't.. strange.





> But the relation to REM sleeping and the relation to the triggers in the brain related to dreaming have bee shown scientifically.



Ummm.. yes.. so are you saying that this proves that LDing is "all in the mind"? Because if so, it doesn't at all. It just proves that something is going on in the brain whilst LDing, that's all. 





> It is not speclulation at all.



Your conclusions about it are speculation, however.





> I am not entirly dismissing the idea. I am simply bringing up the likelihood that our dreams are our own.



"Likelihood"? Sounds like bias to me.





> One of the greatest things about lucid dreaming is being able to use introspection into your sub-conciouss self and better understand who you are.



I disagree. That may be true for non-lucids, "dream incubation" and all that.. but IMO in proper LDing it is NOT your subconscious that is at the forefront.. it has to be your conscious self IF you do it properly. Otherwise it wouldn't be "lucid" dreaming, you know, being conscious while fast asleep.

I sit on the fence about it all. :smiley:

----------


## gigaschatten

@DuB

In the end it's one hypothesis vs. another, subconscious vs. access to otherworld and after all it only matters, because it influences the way we perceive and act. I like otherworld better than dream = mindfart = who cares. It makes me behave differently, because I care for other creatures. I probably wouldn't care if I knew they were pure imagination, like a pixel alien I kill in an ego shooter. Fact is, there is absolutely no way we can be sure, so I have to acknowledge the possibility that ruthless behavior in dreams may harm actual beings, no matter how they appear to me.

----------


## Oneiro

> I like how you equate hypotheses (which are testable _predictions_ derived from a scientific theory) with fiction. That makes perfect sense. 
> 
> I also like how you seem to be under the impression that there is some universally accepted theory of the mind in cognitive science. There is not, and even if there was it _certainly_ wouldn't be the Freudian model to which you seem to be referring. The term _subconscious_ may be common in the "pop psychology" books on the shelf at Barnes and Noble, but it is conspicuously absent from serious scientific writings.
> 
> As for the "plausible hypothesis" that dreams are some sort of nightly adventure in a parallel dimension (which, by the way, is actually a theory and not a specific hypothesis) - I really have nothing to say to that.



Aaaah yes.. the "Emperor's new clothes" syndrome is alive and well.

----------


## gigaschatten

> Don't believe the hype about "everything is possible" in LDing. It isn't.



Seconded. It can be pretty hard sometimes to achieve things you want in an LD and many things I tried were simply impossible. Sure, the capacity of the mind sets the limit, but what else can be said about waking reality. Nevertheless there are rules and it doesn't mean you're able to break them, yet you can find other ways.

----------


## Oneiro

"Sure, the capacity of the mind sets the limit.."

Hmmm.. not sure about this "mind" thing.. I worry that it's just a concept, a "construct" of some description..

Dogma, even..

??

----------


## gigaschatten

> "Sure, the capacity of the mind sets the limit.."
> 
> Hmmm.. not sure about this "mind" thing.. I worry that it's just a concept, a "construct" of some description..
> 
> Dogma, even..
> 
> ??



I guess it's just some name for something so we can pretend to know about it.

----------


## Oneiro

Yep. That's my suspicion too.

----------


## spockman

> Really? How do you know that? I would bet that you've just read that somewhere. Have you successfully tried everything "conceivable to the mind"? I would have to say that I strongly doubt that.
> 
> There are several "simple" things that most so-called "LDers" cannot do.. and several not so "simple" too.



I'm not saying that anyone can do it. I'm jsut saying that anything totally graspable by our minds can be translated in a dream. I was responding to the suggestion that a dream realm has it's own limitaitons parralelling physical limitaitons.






> I disagree. Many things exist irrespective of one's personal attention. Now.. if you had written "things disappear if you don't focus your attention on them.." well.. that would be different.



Here is what I was saying...
In a dream, there is no preexisting world. things are created and changes as the mind focuses on them. It's not as if we are traversing through a dreamscape.

Who's guide was it that said that? It was a really good one...





> Speaking from my own personal experience, I had absolutely NO expectations whatsoever when I first started to "talk to DCs" in lucid dreaming.



Maybe not expectations that are apparent to your foremost thoughts. If you read on a forum, (just an example,) "My DC pulled out his own heart and it turned into a grenade!" You probably won't expect that to happen at least not in your foremost thoughts. But if later that night in an LD a DC pulls out his heart and it turns into a grenade, that is not coincidence. Your mind was influenced.





> Come on. A human expends energy all the time, whether awake or asleep.



I love how you took my post entirly out of context by using one sentance in a paragraph. In context, I said we don't expend energy in the sense that we don't have some dream mana bar that can be consumed. Keep the discussion in context.





> Huh? Your empirical evidence?



No. If a DC is all in your head, it can't have desire's of it's own since it doesn't exist independantly. It's all within your mind. It's 'your' manifestations.





> Evidence? None. Just speculation. Oh.. and btw.. EVERYTHING "disappears" if you don't focus your attention on it, asleep OR awake.



Look, a DC isn't independantly real. It only exists within your mind. 

Is there a possibility I'm wrong on this? Sure. It hasn't been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt either way. But unless you think that DCs are jumping from dream to dream OR that we are entering a dreamscape of some kind, then they are our thoughts. Nothing more.





> No you couldn't.. not necessarily. Don't believe the hype about "everything is possible" in LDing. It isn't. And if you want to cite anecdotal evidence such as is found on this site, I would strongly advise you to remember the "validity quotient".



When I say that it can be done, I don't imply consistently or with everyone. But it can be done in a dream. If not sone on command, at least one has the potential.

Or some have the potential.





> You mean Psychology? Heh. Ever had a good rap with a Psychologist? Their "science" changes all the time.. goalposts move.. it's possibly the most inexact science that there is. In effect, they are shooting at the moon.. and an honest one will admit it. A bad example to use, spockman.



Just because something is debatable dosen't mean it is fiction. Phsycology is much more reliable, (even if it's changing,)_ then a preumption about an alternate reality.





> Huh? A "few encounters"? Why are you assuming that? Projecting? Isn't it you who has "conclusions" after just a few LDs?



First off, you don't know how many LDs I've had. Secondly, I'm not proposing the ideas based on my conclusions. I'm saying that the conclusions of some people in this forum should probably be rethought. 






> Ummm.. yes.. so are you saying that this proves that LDing is "all in the mind"? Because if so, it doesn't at all. It just proves that something is going on in the brain whilst LDing, that's all.



It was a response to the proposition that dreams and the brain aren't neccessarily realted. They are. I stand by that.





> Your conclusions about it are speculation, however.



In some respects, granted.





> "Likelihood"? Sounds like bias to me.



We can argue semantics all day. There were probably better words to use.





> I disagree. That may be true for non-lucids, "dream incubation" and all that.. but IMO in proper LDing it is NOT your subconscious that is at the forefront.. it has to be your conscious self IF you do it properly. Otherwise it wouldn't be "lucid" dreaming, you know, being conscious while fast asleep.



I'm not arguing you there... for you.

If you feel that you can better introspect yourself in another way then go for it. I use LDing as a way to introspect. Those are personal reasons to LD.

----------


## Zak

In my first lucid dream, which happened when I was 6 or 7, I was walking down the street in a city with my family. Everything was made of cheese, even my family. It was the stereotypical cheddar cheese dotted with holes. I was not, though. So, as I walked down the street, I realized that I was dreaming. I began to cry. I asked my "fake" mother how I could get back to the real world, and she told me to shut my eyes tightly. I did, and I woke up. I still use that technique to this day, and I also used it a lot as a kid during nightmares.

----------


## LeglessMermaid

In my dreams, the DCs are usually my friends or anime characters. I remember asking one of my best friends where I was and she said,"Where do you think?" giving me this "are-you-stupid-or-something?" look. 
For the most part, I can't remember my conversations with dream characters. I remember my questions, they usually have something to do with my dream. Their replies usually have to do with my mood. 
If I go to bed feeling worried, the DC's replies only deepen that worry.

"Did I hurt my friend's feelings?"
"Probably. That was pretty bitchy."
"D:"

My dream characters are kind of mean. D: They're only willing to help if I present an important question. Otherwise, they give get all mad at me for asking such stupid questions. 
Like, I should know.

----------


## Seamuslee

> I met one with intense blue eyes like that; he told me his name was "Fuse".  We talked for a moment before he became hostile.




This was a while back on page 3.

Thats very wierd because my subconscious's nickname is fuse =D
i wonder if hes been out visiting people in theyre dreams lol (he also has blue eyes)

----------


## RadiantZeal

Has anyone realized that some DC's have a more human personality than others? Some seem like figments and wisps, hollow even, and others have a very intense depth to them, or in comparison tot hose other ones anyway?

----------


## PSPSoldier534

DC's are just non-existant objects. If you expect, not hope, them to be helpful, they will. I would still like to make friends with a recurring dream character, so I have someone to talk to if I'm bored.

----------


## DuB

> DC's are just non-existant objects. If you expect, not hope, them to be helpful, they will.



This is certainly the theory. However, I and many others have found that, while expectations are certainly a significant determining factor in things such as DC behavior and dream control, they are not the whole story. Often the behavior of DCs defies our expectations. As RadiantZeal noted, sometimes they will be coherent while other times they will be quite random. Sometimes they will be amiable, while other times they will be hostile, and at still other times they will be impassive. Sometimes they acknowledge my lucidity and sometimes they deny it.

The point I'm trying to make is that there is a certain element of randomness which is present in all dreams - including lucid dreams. While expectations are an important factor, if you put all of your faith in them, you are going to be surprised and disappointed. As I occasionally tell beginners who ask about dream control, lucid dreams are not "The Matrix."

----------


## PSPSoldier534

Actually they are. I don't believe in the randomness, and I've never had a DC act out in my dreams (even though they are mostly very short). But, I guess it is also possible to program them to be random or surprising.

----------


## Shift

> Actually they are. I don't believe in the randomness, and I've never had a DC act out in my dreams (even though they are mostly very short). But, I guess it is also possible to program them to be random or surprising.



Haha, spoken as someone who has only had seven lucids  ::tongue::  And even if that's not the case... you are so an outlier...

----------


## PSPSoldier534

Well, I guess I'll just have to wait for someone to act out.

----------


## RadiantZeal

My theory on the Dream world is that is our Unified consciousness, and we experience it consciously during sleep. Everything I have experienced so far has pointed to this. Of course, it would explain that some of the characters are indeed created by our selves, and others are actually other peoples consciousness and/or characters we are interacting with. I have met characters that have such a vivid and deep personality, as well as appearance, my mind, as imaginative as it is, couldn't imagine some of the characters I come across. I can actually feel the depth to them, as if they are more than just some figment of my imagination.
One of the things I look forwards to in dream is the interaction of characters. An the interactions I have with many of them, is hollow and superficial and hazy; unsubstantial to the extreme, as if they don't really have any personality other than a few basic characteristics. They are like wisps and ghosts.
The others have literal and figurative substance to them, very much like a human beings consciousness would. They have personality that goes beyond just a few characteristics, and they always appear less hazy and wispy, even if they are (I know its confusing, but what I mean by this is although they appear in that dream-like state of haziness, they are far from ghostlike). It's like instead of you looking at a floating sheet, you are looking at a floating sheet with a person inside of it.
And the reactions I get from some of them when I ask them questions indicate a deep intelligence or at least a partial awareness, rather than the replies of those wisps, which tend to be no more than single minded answers or unemotional replies, and often times if there is emotion to the replies, it is of a single emotion rather than a multiple array of emotion.

----------


## PSPSoldier534

I don't know. The characters in my dreams are pretty deep in emotion and personalities, all very original, but I always feel like I know them, like I have those emotions and personalities disguised in me.

----------


## gigaschatten

I am currently reading "30 Years Among The Dead" by Wickert, a 1920s psychologist who healed mentally ill people by using a medium. The book contains his experiences of 30 years with possession causing split personalities and multiple personalities he describes. Of course "school medicine" ignores that approach, though it seems he was very successful completely restoring many of his patients mental health. As he describes, possession happens out of ignorance, the dead that do not know they are dead. Just like the dreamer that does not know he is dreaming.

The dreamstate may simply be a connection to the invisible world for the living (those that are in possession of a body). That's what was and still partially is believed by many cultures for hundreds of year, including many european people.

The dream characters I meet do have an own personality, but they mostly pretend to be someone I know. As soon as I become lucid or wake up this is obvious. Sometimes I see that they realize when I become lucid... and they don't like it. They don't attack me or something like that, but I can see it in their faces. Sometimes they make cheap excuses and get away quickly. I don't believe in subconsciousness and autosuggestion, I believe in what makes sense to me. And if it's the existence of different layers of existence with beings existing in a different state, then be it so. I don't need to drag along other explanations when there is one that is obvious, just because it is not popular.

----------


## pvd

From all the lucid dreams I remember, my dream characters usually didn't respond, would run away, or would dissapear completely to the point where I was the only living object in the dream. Some of them would run away real fast and I couldnt keep up with them. I dont' know why that happens. Apparently I expected it to, otherwise it wouldnt of happened. But, I wonder why they do that. I remember once I made a Dream character of my own self image and it didnt really have any life. It just stood there looking at me with no movement whatsoever.

----------


## KingYetiTeffa

Oh how I wish this thread hadn't just dissolved into arguing about parapsychology and all that. That's never going to end well for anyone. The guys who believe it will just act high and mighty about it, as if they know something that the rest of us don't, and call us closed minded, rather than accept the often more-than valid points made against them. It's basically just a battle of ignorance. There's a whole section for all your paranormal nonsense. I was thinking that this section was just for actual discussion.

And back to the subject matter....

My DC's (which I entirely believe are simply constructs of my own mind) are a mixed bunch. Sometimes within the same crowd of people, some will willingly accept I'm dreaming, others will outright deny it, while others still will simply try to ignore it, and on rare occasions I've had DCs trying to explain to other DCs that I'm dreaming. A few times I've even been ridiculed by own my DCs for thinking that the other people I'm talking to are real, and for thinking they will remember those conversations back into my waking life. (No paranormal nonsense here please, I in no way think they are seperate entities.)

As for getting help from them....well, it's not so much that they refuse to give me any, for whatever situation I'm in, it's just that they never seem to have a clue how to help me, or simply aren't in the situation to. Example- in my last lucid, I couldn't do things I can usually do in lucid dreams such as flying etc, and when I asked my DC friend what was going wrong, he just acted like I had asked him to work out the exact age of the universe using pythagoras. When another friend tried to help me to float by lifting me up, I ended up just falling and completely flattening him, which seemed to take him by surprise just as much as me. 

Oh a long post again....damn. Well...I guess to sum up, DCs are wild. Literally feral.

----------


## anonymous

> which I entirely believe are simply constructs of my own mind



Damn, you don't believe that. You KNOW it.

----------


## firat

I also think whatever happens in a dream is simply constructs of my own mind. But I can't make up my mind about dream characters: A) They only exist when I'm dreaming they disappear when I'm awake. What they tell is my words, what they feel is my emotions and what they know is what I've acknowledged. Boundaries of their behaviour is boundaries of my mind. They can't supposedly surprise me because what they are capable of is already within me.
B) They are in my mind but they keep doing their stuff when I'm awake. They have consciousnesses of their own caused by my anatomical formations. They can reach implications that I haven't before. Therefore they can form information I haven't encountered. (New ideas in my dreams lead me to think about this one, they're not groundbreaking but still exciting to be inspired when not conscious)
C) A little bit of this, a little bit of that. (Partially A, partially B)

What does everyone else think? I'm really curious about your opinions

----------


## anonymous

> They only exist when I'm dreaming they disappear when I'm awake.



I thought that's obvious.

When there's a chair in your dream, do you think it is still in your mind when you're awake? No, because it was just a part of your dream. Same with people. When you read something and then a DC is talking with you about that in a dream, it doesn't mean he was reading too. It's your brain, your memories and your temporary creations. Duh.

----------


## firat

> I thought that's obvious.
> 
> When there's a chair in your dream, do you think it is still in your mind when you're awake? No, because it was just a part of your dream. Same with people. When you read something and then a DC is talking with you about that in a dream, it doesn't mean he was reading too. It's your brain, your memories and your temporary creations. Duh.



I also agree on most part but I can't ignore the fact that in my skull there is material needed (a healthy cortex fed/drained by veins) to create consciousness so why let it be only mine. There could be very well a little part of your brain that's activated in your REM period and runs the cognitional procceses of dream characters.

What I'm saying is there is not much difference between the real word and your thoughts in terms of neuronal conduction except for the part where you sense the stimulation. Briefly when you see a real life character it goes like:
Eye > Optic Nerve > Thalamus > Cortex > ...(depends on your reaction)
when you see a DC it follows the same pathway after Cortex. My point is existance of waking life characters is just as much  dependant on your perception/senses as dream characters.

----------


## Shift

> I also agree on most part but I can't ignore the fact that in my skull there is material needed (a healthy cortex fed/drained by veins) to create consciousness so why let it be only mine. There could be very well a little part of your brain that's activated in your REM period and runs the cognitional procceses of dream characters.
> 
> What I'm saying is there is not much difference between the real word and your thoughts in terms of neuronal conduction except for the part where you sense the stimulation. Briefly when you see a real life character it goes like:
> Eye > Optic Nerve > Thalamus > Cortex > ...(depends on your reaction)
> when you see a DC it follows the same pathway after Cortex. My point is existance of waking life characters is just as much  dependant on your perception/senses as dream characters.



I like this notion... it also may explain why I can have dreams that I am someone completely different! Hmm, would be nice to do a study on this, or at least read one! haha

----------


## Garjzla

> I like this notion... it also may explain why I can have dreams that I am someone completely different! Hmm, would be nice to do a study on this, or at least read one! haha



that is a very interesting topic i agree with you, how do we know that the "dream world" is the real world and this is are other consciousnesses dream?

----------


## Shift

> that is a very interesting topic i agree with you, how do we know that the "dream world" is the real world and this is are other consciousnesses dream?



Well you don't. I think that this is real life and that those are dreams. I'm just curious to know, neurologically and physiologically and all that, why I can have dreams that I'm other people. It's very cool haha

----------


## anonymous

> I also agree on most part but I can't ignore the fact that in my skull there is material needed (a healthy cortex fed/drained by veins) to create consciousness so why let it be only mine. There could be very well a little part of your brain that's activated in your REM period and runs the cognitional procceses of dream characters.
> 
> What I'm saying is there is not much difference between the real word and your thoughts in terms of neuronal conduction except for the part where you sense the stimulation. Briefly when you see a real life character it goes like:
> Eye > Optic Nerve > Thalamus > Cortex > ...(depends on your reaction)
> when you see a DC it follows the same pathway after Cortex. My point is existance of waking life characters is just as much dependant on your perception/senses as dream characters.



The perception of dreams is just like the real life because, after all, it's the brain that processes all the sensory sensations. When you're WILDing, you can sense as it switches from using the receptors' input to generating everything itself (even had this sensation when you already can see the new environment, but still feel your body in bed?).

Anyway, of course you are able to create new consciousnesses (uh), that's why schizophrenia works  :smiley:  There are people who invited their DCs to accompany them in the real life, but you have to will this. And don't forget that most DCs are just parts of the visual sensation, more like moving furniture than people. Developing a mind for them is pointless for the brain, because they are there just to fill the scenery. Think cardboard silhoulettes. So next time you think about asking somebody in a crowd what's his name, think again.  :smiley: 





> I'm just curious to know, neurologically and physiologically and all that, why I can have dreams that I'm other people.



In a normal dream you're focusing about your surroundings. When you start looking at your hands or in a mirror, the brain quickly generates something to fill your expectations.

----------


## archdreamer

> And don't forget that most DCs are just parts of the visual sensation, more like moving furniture than people. Developing a mind for them is pointless for the brain, because they are there just to fill the scenery. Think cardboard silhoulettes. So next time you think about asking somebody in a crowd what's his name, think again.



Of course, if you were to pick a DC out of a crowd and ask him his name, he is no longer just a part of the scenery. Your brain probably doesn't have a name in storage for him until you decide to ask him what it is, but the DC could plausibly reply with a name generated on the fly.

----------


## anonymous

Exactly. Sometimes I get just a blank stare, maybe this will help?  :wink2:

----------


## speedbasssux

I've had DCs give me names that are just nouns. One DC's name was Cumin (like the spice). I've had nonsense names, like Gerther. But I also get real names like Greg. I think what happens is that your brain just grabs a word that sounds like it posesses personality. I mean, isn't that what a name is anyways? The cool thing would be if someone finds a DC that starts showing up in other people's dreams. But then again, that's another board altogether.

----------


## Shift

> I've had DCs give me names that are just nouns. One DC's name was Cumin (like the spice). I've had nonsense names, like Gerther. But I also get real names like Greg. I think what happens is that your brain just grabs a word that sounds like it posesses personality. I mean, isn't that what a name is anyways? The cool thing would be if someone finds a DC that starts showing up in other people's dreams. But then again, that's another board altogether.



Well, just by reading this someone may dream about Cumin tonight  :smiley: 
Hopefully if I do he'll be a cook and make some delicious dream food. I love cumin!

----------


## speedbasssux

That'd be interesting since Cumin is a baby, lol!

----------


## gigaschatten

> Anyway, of course you are able to create new consciousnesses (uh), that's why schizophrenia works



I suppose you meant multiple personality disorder, not schizophrenia. Of both, the causes are not known and I'm sure scientists will be surprised when they find out. The brain is pretty much overrated.

----------


## Garjzla

wow this thread is getting off topic.....

----------


## PNG_pyro

Actually, I am pretty sure that schizophrenics can halucinate another person who is real to them. 

On topic, I have communicated with DC's in non-lucids, but never very coherently. I personally reject the idea of a separate "dream world". That does not mean I am right, but for now I will stick with the "DC's are just fragments of your imagination" explanation. This also makes sense to me because I know my imagination is crazy powerfull, and I have no problems beleiving that it can generate charachters on the fly.

----------


## iadr

(Here's an exerpt from a lucid I had last night in which I dealt with a couple of different dcs, both differently, as I generally treat dcs the same way that they treat me, which is normally good, but not always).

When I ask this young fellow who is standing next to me what the best way to get out of this place would be, he tells me that the best way to get out would be to just blast through a wall. He points out the different composition of a couple of walls, as one of them is concrete, while the other one is something like plaster board, and tells me to make sure I go through one of the plaster board walls instead of the concrete wall. I feel the two walls, and feel that I could break through the plaster board wall, but feel like the concrete wall would be too difficult to get through.

I talk to this nice young man at great length, thanking him for his help. When I ask him for his name and email address he writes them and about 3 or 4 phone numbers on this napkin that he hands to me. When I look at the napkin five minutes later, everything he had written on the napkin has disappeared. Thinking that something was wrong with this napkin that caused this to happen, I show him the napkin, and ask him if he could write the information on a piece of paper. He writes the same information on a piece of paper and hands it to me. A short while later, the information on the paper has completely disappeared just like it did on the napkin.

When I show him the paper he just laughs, as we both realize now that there is no way I am going to be able to bring something like this back with me from this dimension. Wanting to remember his email address, I begin attempting to associate it with some peg words, but am unable to figure out anything to associate it with, so just repeat his email address several times to myself while telling myself I will remember it when I wake up. His email address was something like [email protected].  

After talking to this guy for a while, a beautiful scene appears outside of this window that I am looking through, which I am suddenly a part of. I am floating down this beautiful lake that has trees on both sides of it. I am just floating along minding my own business when I notice this asshole following me trying to catch up with me. I begin using my mind to float away from him, and float way up in the air, but am having a difficult time losing him, because he also seems to be experienced in floating, although he is slower than I am. 

I finally get tired of this jerk following me around, so stop and confront him. He seems to be a weakling in real life who seems to think he can control everything by using his mind, and seems to be aware that I will be unable to hurt him. He is no match for me as I grab his head and twist it so far back that it almost comes off of his neck. I then grab his arms, and tie them together, and tie the rest of his body in a big knot. As he is unable to move, I now float away without him being able to follow me.

----------


## DuB

> Wanting to remember his email address, I begin attempting to associate it with some peg words, but am unable to figure out anything to associate it with



Nice - I sometimes use memory tricks like this in waking life, but I've never thought to try using them while lucid. What a good idea  ::cheers::

----------


## JustSoSick

In one of my dreams when I became lucid I was with my real life friend, then I thought he was just a construct of my mind and not the real him. He then ran for his life like I caught him stealing. Lol.

----------


## CourtingTheUnknown

I'd have to agree with people who conceptualize dream characters into differant categories according to depth and awareness, but I can't quite define those categories without some abstract explanations. 

My strongest interaction with DC's was during a prolonged LD, (one of the longest, most enjoyable experiences of my life).

The dream went kind of like this:

My wife and I are at my bosses house for the company Christmas party, (already wierd since he is the CFO and our company Christmas parties are always at a hotel or something similar) and as we were leaving I told her to get into a limo that pulled up, and that I would put our presents in the trunk. Only when I went to get the presents sitting on the ground next to the limo they were gone, which made me realize I was dreaming. 

This was a very rich LD, very stable environment and alot of DC's (just came out of a party).  When I went Lucid it was strange, because rather then moving around with a purpose previously during my regular dream, they just stopped and started milling about randomly. 

So I walked up to a guy and told him he and everyone else here were creations of my mind and that I was dreaming and he was in my dream.  

He responded by mocking me a little bit, laughing and he kind of sniggered to another DC next to him, (I don't remember the looks of that one tho). 

So I warned him that I would turn him into a skeleton if he felt like mocking me, so when he kept laughing at me I held out my hand and he went *poof* and there was his skeleton, which promptly crumbled to the ground.  

After mourning for a few minutes, (I'd actually felt bad, me turning him into a skeleton was more of a test of what I could do than anything else, and why a skeleton and not a ball of fire etc I couldn't tell you, dream logic...  ::D: 

I looked around a bit at all the people milling around my bosses big old mansion and decided to travel a bit, so I jumped reallllllly far, (not flying), and landed on what appeared to be an elevated park on something like a college campus. 

Here there were alot of people also, some talking some just wondering around.  At this point I was just checking out the scenery and found a regular looking bench, (park bench), and there was this crazy wooden sculpture on it, twisted up like a teseract but made of Oak and a lighter color wood like balsa.  When I picked up the sculpture to admire it in more detail, another one appeared on the bench.  So I set the one in my hand down and pick up the next, just as intricately beautiful as the first, and another one appeared!  I was enthralled, it was like my mind was producing sculptures for me, so I induldged for awhile.  As I would set each one down, after awhile they would dissappear or fade away as new ones were made.  This paragraph is more to describe just how detailed/meticulous this particular LD was.

So I wonder off and see a DC sitting in a little courtyard, but rather then just milling about he's looking straight at me with a little knowing smile.  He was a bit out of place in the dream, (I live in southern California, he appeared to be asian and definatly wasn't from California that I could tell).

There was something else in his face, a bit of distrust, or fear?  But it wasn't the predominant emotion coming from this DC, I felt more of a welcome emotion so I walked over and asked him, "Where are we?  Why is this so real and solid?"

His response was something along the lines of, "This is an in-between place".  I asked him if we were dead and he said "No", but kind of cautiously, and repeated himself that we were in an in-between place.  He seemed a little worried about discussing it, but it felt like he wanted to talk about it, and inform me of what was going on.  We were both suprised that the other was there, but he seemed to exist there, while I was just dreaming.

The conversation went on from there, it got very existential and deep, and I learned alot and gained alot of perspective from the conversation we had.  He talked about the physical world being just one aspect of existence, and that there were many places, many times and many universes, and that my world was just one in many.  (I took that with a grain of salt, just because I have a belief that there are many layers to our existance, and consciousness the way we know it doesn't necessarily end when our physical bodies die).

There was more to the dream then that of course, it seemed to last for hours, the only interaction I had after that was seeing some friends walking around after I'd left the little asian guy, one of them was a cousin of mine, and he walked up and pointed at a floating symbol, (cant recall the symbol now), and said, "He's not supposed to be here", refering to the floating symbol.  At which point the symbol began speaking to me, trying to convince me it was perfectly normal and part of my dream, which I found strange so I turned it into a harmless 2d cartoon character that started scampering off...  My DC friends and cousin started laughing, and at that point I lost my lucidity and fell back into a regular dream which I can't remember.  (things just got fuzzy from there on as far as recalling the whole thing, vivid to lucid and back to vivid).

Wow, that was alot of text...

My conclusion is that I don't know for sure what these characters are or what they represent, so it's not my place to say for sure that they are just creations of my imagination.  That is my hunch, (they are parts of my mind)as I'm semi skeptical when it comes to the great beyond and spirits etc, but the depth was so intense, the whole experience, (and alot of others since then) made me kind of open my mind a little more to the fact that the really stable, hardcore lengthy LD's might have a little more to them then just being constructs of my mind. 

Someone else mentioned Tel'Aran'Rhiod from Wheel of Time... I loved that series, RIP Robert Jordan, (  :Sad:  ) who let us know through his writing that he probably had alot of experiences with Lucid Dreaming himself.  I compare my really hardcore LD's to that dream world he described, it seems fitting.

----------


## iadr

Great example of communicating with a lot of dream characters.  Thanks for sharing that CourtingTheUnknown






> Nice - I sometimes use memory tricks like this in waking life, but I've never thought to try using them while lucid. What a good idea



Thanks DuB.  Yes, memory tricks come in handy when in the lucid state just like in the physical.

I have rhymes, etc, that I make up to remind me what the lucid tasks are each month, so that when I get lucid it is easy to remember what the tasks are.

In fact, I used a rhyme I made up just this morning to remind of what planet was next on the list of planets I am trying to visit.

----------


## Delwind

i was in a LD talking to a girl and then i said:
do you have lucid dreams?
and she said:
yeah!
and i said: cool. im having one right now...
and she said: my dreams are very vivid.
i was like uhhh that doesnt make sense, i think

----------


## iadr

*Here's an interesting lucid I had a couple of days ago in which I was able to help this lovely DC learn how to change the environment in her dream world.*

I am looking at this large picture, which looks almost like a billboard, except that it is longer and narrower, and is sitting on the ground.  In the picture there is this curb that these people are sitting on.  I am drawn to this one lady in the picture who is wearing this long jean dress, so begin concentrating on here.  I am so drawn to this lady, that I go over and sit down by her.  The picture then comes to life.  When I ask the lady what her name is she tells me it is Marie.  

When I ask her what she is doing here, she tells me that she is stuck here in this dream world.  When I ask her if she would like to have a little fun, she tells me she would.  When I ask her if she has ever flown before, she says no.  I ask her to hold onto me and she climbs on my back and puts her hands on my shoulders.  I then take off flying with her on my back.  I show her how I go places just by using my mind.  I show her this high building in the distance, and tell her "You see that building over there?  Let's fly to the top of it.  All you have to do is to think about being there and you will be there."  

We both concentrate on being on top of the building and we are there.  She is very impressed with this.  I show her how to make it rain just by concentrating on having it rain, after which it is raining in the distance.  I then show her how to make the weather nice, and it is now a beautiful night outside with beautiful lights all lit up in the distance.  When I ask her if she has seen enough, she tells me that she has, so I take her back and return her to the curb I had found her sitting on.  She is much happier now, and thanks me for the experience.  

When I look back, the curb she had been sitting on now looks completely different, as it is now a beautiful park area with beautiful lights all around it.  She seems to be enjoying her new powers of being able to create anything she wants to.  When I look up in the sky, there is a cloud forming the words Thank you.  I signal back to her by creating a cloud that says You're welcome, and place a large heart next to it, and then leave.

----------


## Iamerik

> I love cumin!



Misquoting FTW!  ::lol::

----------


## gigaschatten

I wanted to try something with the neighbours, so I asked them: "Don't you notice something special about this situation?" They looked at me but did not understand what I meant. One said: "What do you mean 'special'?" I held my nose and breathed through it. "Try that.", I said, "Isn't it strange you can breathe through your shut nose?" They did try it and became confused, unable to grasp what it means. I noticed the surface of the "extra" wall had changed and pointed at it. "Did you see that?", I asked them, "It was completely different just a moment ago." The door opened and I saw a slim old man with grayish hair and a gray-black full beard signaling me to come over. "They don't know about such things.", he told me and I left them behind in confusion to follow the old man. He emanated an aura of calmness, wisdom and authority and somehow it made me feel special to be at his side.

Read complete experience here.

----------


## Lucid Lobster

Killer topic here. I dream on the assumption that every dream character is really us. Who else could it be. 

I've found that commanding dream characters to do something for me works far more times than "asking" them. I don't know why that is or if it applies to anybody besides me but the next time you want a DC to do something, TELL them in no uncertain terms to do it. It may surprise you how easily you can get those critters to do your bidding. Never ask, tell. Everybody in the dream is YOU for crying out loud (even the bunnies) so YOU are in control.

----------


## Phantasos

> Everybody in the dream is YOU for crying out loud (even the bunnies) so YOU are in control.



Most of DCs will agree but not everyone. Some are extremely hard to convince that they are YOU  ::D: .

----------


## jimmie

Hey guys,
     I had a lucid dream just recently, where I remembered that dream characters are really following the dream sequence to get the energy from the dream.  I then asked a nearby DC (he was a jock, and I was in a Highschool setting) if he followed dream scripts for the energy from them.  He said yes, and then I noticed a red gem in his eye, and I "knew" that he wanted red energy, and he became aggressive.  So I spun to leave, and realized that it wasn't me spinning, but the world, so I spun the world faster, and realized it wasn't the spinning that was important, but the disconnection from the environment that mattered.  So I let go of the environment (the blurring from the spinning helped a lot), and reappeared in the school, next to a tall blonde girl with a not quite attractive face (that is, it was ALMOST attractive).  I asked her if she needed energy from dreams, and she said yes, and then I saw a purple gem inside her (in her head, not visible from the outside) and "knew" again that she needed purple energy.  I had no idea what purple energy meant.  She asked if she could get her energy now, and I asked how she got her energy.  She said, "I like stories".  So I said, "I know a GREAT one!" and started making up a story.  It WASN'T great, but I noticed the story wasn't what she was interested in, but rather the creation of something new, a new idea being introduced.
     So now I theorize that there exist DC's for each color, and the color determines what type of role they play and the type of energy they need.

----------


## gigaschatten

It would be worth more if you asked the question in a neutral way though, without implying an answer.

----------


## jimmie

The real problem is that I already had an answer in mind, so no matter how I framed the question, I may have just been giving myself the answer I was looking for.  It would be better if I had no idea or impression of them needing energy at all, and simply asked why they were there.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

This is all so comfusing... not the right word but I'll go with it. These theories that DCs have all a predetermined role? That they have a personnality and that they need energy? The Dream World is such a wonderful and full of mystery place...

----------


## ozlibrary

I didn't had many experience whit this DC...but this dream world feels really strange...and natual..like is a complete separate world..and I feel more like a visitor.
 I had this strange dream...but somehow I realized I was in a city.
 I don't remember all the details..but a DC came to me,or I've met her on the streets (I don't remember exactly)...She started walking whit me...and said that she wanted to show me the city.There was really nice looking buildings,and I said to her that this is a nice city..and that were I came from,the buildings are really ugly (most of them)
 She told me the name of her world ( but which I forgot what it was) and that in her world the govvernment builds places for the people and helps them.( at this point I rememberd that is quite the oposite in real life)
Anyway..I had this dream a while back but it still stays in my memory.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I'm kind of spectic about the dream world being a world since it is so unstable. I don't think their government needs to help them build anything since in the dreamworld you can just make one appear or dissapear. Nothing makes sense in a dream, I mean, there's no natural laws or anything. I don't understand how it could be anything more than our mind.

----------


## ozlibrary

I really don't know...unstable could be for us..who just visit it
  I heard that our world may be just a simple illusion..u know the string theory and all.
 But I don't think in a dream world (if considered a separate reality from ours) the ppl in there ( DC) would have the ability to build building just by thinking...
 As for us...when we realize we are in a dream...well then everything is possible but the same theorie( obscure) apleys to our reality as same...I saw a doc of some artial mart expert that used chi energi or smth like that ( I don't really know) to knock oppenents
 It depends...and I think it should be considered a mistery..if the dream world we visit when we fall asleep is somewhat similar to ours ( or even another reality)..but whit other laws.

----------


## jimmie

That sounds a lot like a description of how things worked in "A Dweller on Two Planets", which is purportedly a past life account of a person living on Poseidia??  after the first break up of Atlantis (there were supposedly two more break ups that finally sank it).
You can find the text in full online.  You might want to check it out.

----------


## Mertruve

> u know the string theory and all.



Apparently, you don't.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/String_theory

----------


## deepsleep

> I'm kind of spectic about the dream world being a world since it is so unstable. I don't think their government needs to help them build anything since in the dreamworld you can just make one appear or dissapear. Nothing makes sense in a dream, I mean, there's no natural laws or anything. I don't understand how it could be anything more than our mind.



I agree.. I guess.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Well, I wish I was wrong...

----------


## psiiijay

> At last.. two people who have made a bit of a study of "talking to DCs": pj and Moonbeam.
> 
> My experiences with DCs echo those of both pj and Moonbeam, in that I've rarely found them helpful, they're always trying to touch me in some way, often leading to sexual assault, and that they get really obstinate when put on the spot with a pertinent question.. but they will answer if one is persistent.. they just don't seem happy to do so. Over the last 32 years of LDing I have interacted a LOT with DCs, and have even developed a "cosmology" of sorts, as per the DCs answers. They aver that they are split into different "tribes", each of whom have a particular "trait". There is a "tribe" who call themselves "mashellan" or "mashlahn" who are the ones who impersonate family, friends, and celebrities. Next time you meet "someone you recognise" in an LD, you should ask them "Are you mashellan/mashlahn?" Be prepared for some resistance, but be persistent and they will answer.. they won't be happy about it though. There are other "tribes" who call themselves "ups" and "carousi/carousyl" btw. One surprising "discovery" I made was that not all DCs can interact. There is a group who are known as "phantom projections" who are just that: phantoms with no "inner energy", constructs of who knows what. Another thing that they all aver without disagreement is that the "world" in which we meet and interact with them is a real one. Any talk of the "subconscious" just leaves them cold.
> 
> On occasions when I've been attacked by DCs, I have asked them what do they actually want from me? The answer has always been the same: "We want your energy.." I have asked the same question after rebuffing a sexual assault, and got the exact same answer. After persistent questioning, they say that they manipulate scenarios in the "dreamworld" in order to get an "energetic reaction" from the dreamer, whether it be a scenario of fear, love, or lust etc etc. They always say: "We want your energy.."
> 
> Now.. some people will say that my DCs only say what they say to fit/fulfil my own personal expectations, i.e. if I believe that they are "real" that's what they'll say. I have no counter to that, other than to say that there is plenty of anecdotal evidence on this website from LDers who, although firmly entrenched in the mindset of "it's all in the mind", get the very same answers from DCs as I have: namely, that the "dreamworld" is "real" and that the DCs actually exist. So that should make some people think again. At least I hope it does.



your argument is off i belive, becouse if DreamWorld was "real" as in not optional and infinit than you would be right only if all DC's would have said the same things, not some. you'v mentioned the fact that psychological effects could drive your dc's to act as other ppl's, but than went to another argument and said thay might be real. the fact is no dc EVER gives the same info and another dc (like clans or tribes with the same name as other ppl) if thay didnt know about before. its not about me asking a dc in my dream if he's a part of your dream clan- this logic is called fallcy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallacies

the only effect you have is pschological that is close as we r all human- same as SP, OBE, and the fact that most ppl cant fly realy high in a lucid and get to outer space. by your logic that would meen that outer space does not exist in LD becouse some ppl cant get to it.....   


Keep The Faith

----------


## Oneiro

> Keep The Faith



Yeah..right..well.. if you could rewrite that in comprehensible english, I might understand what your point is.. I _do_ understand that english is not your native language, and as such, your understanding of my post will be less than 100%.. as is mine of yours. For example, I express no "logic" whatsoever.

I'll probably get banned again for writing this.

Keep taking the tablets.

----------


## hellohihello

That's one of my goals. But instead of anyone, just people I am close too. See how they differ from real life.

----------


## JOCKINONYOLLAMA

So after reading through this thread I decided I just had to join and share an occurrence I had a few months ago to offer some possible insight to the possibility that other dreamers out there can make their way into "our own" dream world.

       One night back in August or September I had had a non-lucid dream that was very vivid (being the only dream scene I remembered of the night and in great detail) which took set on my elementary school playground. My friend Coria, a DC, and I were running around acting like goofy pre-pubescent children playing tag (ironically we appeared as we do now) with the entire playground to ourselves. I was "it" and I chased the two of them up the old wooden fort (which if course was warped out of it's true physical form in typical trippy dream fashion, along with most all of the other equipment.) and after chasing them many stories up a wooden spiral staircase we reached the top and decided to give up on tag. Instead, we exchanged some words before we took turns down the side which transcended me into another completely different dream scene.

      The next evening I was on Myspace, noticed Coria online and BAM, suddenly recalled the dream I had. Being that we now go to two different colleges and hadn't seen each other in forever, I decided to leave her the comment as follows:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sep 28, 2008 9:32 PM
I had a dream the other night that you and I were running around a playground climbing all over shit and acting like goofy ass little kids.

So how's life outside of Bossier and down yonder'?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I get off, go to sleep, get on the next day and read the comment I got from her in return, blah blah. I'm back on her page about to leave her another one when this catches my eye and sends every hair on my body straight up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sep 29, 2008 4:37 PM
*I freaking swear I had a dream just like that last commentor said (it was at Stockwell.) We were playing tag and swinging on the swing, and she was chasing me up a stairwell and I jumped into the slide. O_O Weird.*

I got a new shirt I'd think you'd lol at, I'll get pics up later.
How are ye, matey?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
FYI, I have never met above mandude in my entire life and apparently he resides on the other side of the country. I made no reference to where the playground was so there was no possibility of him just being a lying bastard and playing-in. Unfortunately I remembered the actual DC's appearance about as vaguely as you may remember that of the person drinking coffee in the car next to you at the corner red light this morning, so I coudn't establish a definite match between the two based on looks.

So EITHER
a.) that was just some absurd mega coincidence not worthy of anything more than a shrug.
b.) that dream was proof that we are indeed super-connected through a dream world or sort of "great consciousness" if you will.

All I can say is that after stumbling across this forum and especially this thread I've become motivated to LD again as often as I used to, if not more, to try and figure out if there's actually more seek from them than just self-indulgent fun.

Thoughts anyone?  :Eek:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Wo! That's awesome!  ::bowdown:: 

I wish i could share something but I haven't ever had this experience so I have nothing to say to it but, yes, I hope it proves the existance of Shared Dreaming.  ::content::

----------


## Neko-san

I am normally alone in my LD's  :Sad:  Once I understand that it's a dream people normally dissapear. Well I once talked to a DC in a LD, talked to Lucas from One Tree Hill (lol). Well he kinda more started to talk to me. He just said "you know this is a dream right?" and I replied "yeah" and the dream faded.

Last LD I had that was last night I was together with a lot of family members, but when I got lucid I spawned somewhere else alone. But when I got out of the room and flew up in the sky I could see a person on the ground. Too bad I didn't fly down to talk to the person.

----------


## Snowhite

reading this is weird, because my dcs are hardly evil, although it's different and depends on WHO i am talking to, i think. people or animals which SHOULD be evil, are often trying to hurt me, but if i am not afraid and if i am friendly, they are friendly too.

my first encounter of that kind was a WILD in which i tried to summon chaos from ff7 (evil humanlike demon/monster). i did manage to do it, but as soon as he had landed he turned into a dinosaur and tried to eat me. first i wanted to run away, but then i remembered that i can't die since this is a dream, so i simply stood still, gave him my hand and said hello. the bewildered animal did too. it stopped to be evil.

i had many ecounters like that and another one which is maybe funny is this one:

i came to at a street with some giant warehouses around. when i focused on the only guy that was here too, i saw that it was the joker from "batman - the dark knight". he had that chainsaw and tried to cut off my hand, but i was not going to run away, so i stopped to be afraid and the chainsaw turned into a tasty piece of cake. he gave it to me and we were talking rather nicely.  ::lol:: 

most of my dcs are still kind and all the other times i summoned chaos (which i did rather often) he was friendly. the joker even tried to make me his girlfriend later. O_O

----------


## CloudStrife1992

I've actually never had an LD yet (at least not one where it occurred to me to do anything other than make myself wake up). But this thread is making me all that much more excited about it. 

I've had an interesting experience with a DC:

_I remember something about a friend of mine named Connor telling me to call him Quintis28- (didnt remember the last digit in the dream). I spotted him some time later and wanted to talk to him. I tried to go to him, calling his name (Connor), and he ran away. For some reason I was very unwilling to call him by the same he'd told me to call him by. I chase him, finally catching up to him. He raises something as if to attack me and I yell Quintis283 or something! He stops with a completely changed expression. He'd looked like I was a simple nuisance he wanted to get rid of before, but now it was more like he'd been woken up and was confused/felt bad for how he'd acted._

Another interesting thing is that this friend of mine has been appearing in at least half of my dreams for several months now (though he's usually much nicer to me). He's always very fleshed out and much more real than any of the other DC's. I'm trying to figure out why. I'm planning on finding him and asking him about it when I'm able to have a lucid dream. 


I'm also curious if anyone has found characters from movies, video games, or other things in their dreams and if they acted like they do in the movie, game, etc. that they come from.

----------


## allensig3654

One told me something really meaningful. I cant remember it atm but its in my dream journal. I would get up and get it but I have the flu and cant get up lol. It was something like "if you watch one channel all your life, all you know is that one channel"

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> One told me something really meaningful. I cant remember it atm but its in my dream journal. I would get up and get it but I have the flu and cant get up lol. It was something like "if you watch one channel all your life, all you know is that one channel"



lol, I like these meaningful things DCs say but in a funny manner... I mean, in one of my un lucid dream (and you have to admit that when we are not lucid we act like DCs (DCs are part of us so technicly we're the same so that it comes from a DC or from you its the same thing, it both comes from your subconscious) I said "People are like chocolates, you don't know how they taste until you've taken a bite out of them" It was against prejudices in the dream... lol!

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

My father passed away a few years ago and sometimes I see him in my dreams. Short after he died these would be nightmares in which he'd come to life again and I knew it wasn't right and I figured that image represented some subsconscious worry about the whole subject.
But later, when I overcame his death, once I saw him in a dream and I just started talking to him and I had a really strong feeling that I was in a dream and he was visiting me. Mostly we just talked about how we were doing and stuff. 
So I think the dream world mixes a lot of different realities, from subconscious constructs to other people's spirits, either dead or alive

I've also dreamed a lot about other people close to me, and sometimes they act in the dream like they would act in real life and sometimes they just look totally silly and doing things they wouldn't normally do. So I don't know what to think about these!

----------


## Sir Loin Tenderloin-Steak

> At last.. two people who have made a bit of a study of "talking to DCs": pj and Moonbeam.
> 
> They aver that they are split into different "tribes", each of whom have a particular "trait". There is a "tribe" who call themselves "mashellan" or "mashlahn" who are the ones who impersonate family, friends, and celebrities. Next time you meet "someone you recognise" in an LD, you should ask them "Are you mashellan/mashlahn?" Be prepared for some resistance, but be persistent and they will answer.. they won't be happy about it though. There are other "tribes" who call themselves "ups" and "carousi/carousyl" btw. 
> 
> One surprising "discovery" I made was that not all DCs can interact. There is a group who are known as "phantom projections" who are just that: phantoms with no "inner energy", constructs of who knows what. Another thing that they all aver without disagreement is that the "world" in which we meet and interact with them is a real one. Any talk of the "subconscious" just leaves them cold.
> 
> On occasions when I've been attacked by DCs, I have asked them what do they actually want from me? The answer has always been the same: "We want your energy.." I have asked the same question after rebuffing a sexual assault, and got the exact same answer. After persistent questioning, they say that they manipulate scenarios in the "dreamworld" in order to get an "energetic reaction" from the dreamer, whether it be a scenario of fear, love, or lust etc etc. They always say: "We want your energy.."
> 
> Now.. some people will say that my DCs only say what they say to fit/fulfil my own personal expectations, i.e. if I believe that they are "real" that's what they'll say. I have no counter to that, other than to say that there is plenty of anecdotal evidence on this website from LDers who, although firmly entrenched in the mindset of "it's all in the mind", get the very same answers from DCs as I have: namely, that the "dreamworld" is "real" and that the DCs actually exist. So that should make some people think again. At least I hope it does.



I'm so confused here, there's so many people here talking about dream characters as if they're the spirits of other dreamers, or just spirits in general. Are you saying dreaming IS Astral Projection? 

But then if so many of your DCs are "aware" and up to something and hiding secrets, and even split into tribes to impersonate cetain character roles; then how can they be spirits of other dreamers? Most other dreamers are unaware and can't dream lucid, and even the Lucid ones wouldn't hold knowledge like you describe :Eek:  ::shock::

----------


## Higurashi

Well, i've never had a dream that didn't heavily involve dc's, but they've never given me any useful information =/ They just act out roles they would act out in normal life. Though once, a dc did tell me(and some other dc's) that i was in danger of losing my dreams. I'm not sure if that's when I stopped doing well w/ my recall though.

----------


## Abra

Please understand that "you" are a dream character, too. All of it is the same halucination. You can have third person perspective dreams, and dreams where "you" are someone else.

Dream characters
are just
subprograms.

----------


## Phantasos

> Dream characters are just subprograms.



Probably, but it worth to keep in mind that consciousness ("I", selfhood) is also only one of subprograms, maybe with a little bit higher access rights  :wink2: .

----------


## iadr

> My father passed away a few years ago and sometimes I see him in my dreams. But later, when I overcame his death, once I saw him in a dream and I just started talking to him and I had a really strong feeling that I was in a dream and he was visiting me. Mostly we just talked about how we were doing and stuff.
> 
> So I think the dream world mixes a lot of different realities, from subconscious constructs to other people's spirits, either dead or alive



Excellent example MrGrEmLiN!  

I have to agree that the dream world seems to be made of a lot of different realities, from subconscious constructs, to other people's spirits, either dead or alive, to a community of dcs would job seems to be to imitate some of these people.

In an earlier dream that I recorded in this thread, I had the opportunity to visit what seemed to be a colony of these dcs, as I entered this room in  an apartment building where I saw what looked like my parents and brothers sitting around at a table.  Only they were more like lifeless dummies than they were people, as they were just sitting there in a daze.

On the other hand, I've met far too many people in the dream world before meeting them in real life to not believe that at least some of my dcs are other dreamers.

The easiest way I've usually found to distinguish whether a dreamer is a real person or departed spirit, or just a dc imitating them, is to ask them a simple question about something they should know about.  If they get this blank look on their face like they have no idea what I am talking about, that's a good sign that they are just a dc, but if they are able to carry on an intelligent conversation and answer my questions, then I assume that they are for real.

----------


## Ivi942

Most of the DC's I consider my friends - Only when I'm unaware that I'm dreaming, that is. Whenever I become Lucid I completely ignore them(Though they still follow me sometimes) XP
My non-LD dreams contain a lot of DC's - They help me out, or just talk to me about stuff. Sometimes when I'm dreaming I can hear voices in my head- that might be other Dc's thinking something or talking about something. It feels like I'm a live radio station  :tongue2: 

When I'm dreaming I'm usually with a group of people, or just observing somebody. I find it fun talking to DC's - They say some interesting stuff XD

----------


## ElMareci

> i have heard that Dream Characters are really impressed by teleporting. i wouldnt know first hand because i have not had a good lucid dream yet.



In one of my dreams, I teleported my sister (as in, I made her appear in front of me) and said, "Oh yeah, I so just did that" all smug.  (Hey, I thought it was cool!  ::D: )  She wasn't impressed.   ::?:   She gave me this look like "Yeah, everyone can do that..."  ::roll::

----------


## Caden

> I, too have been contemplating the nature of the dream world and DCs.  Hopefully, after a few more years of religiously keeping a DJ, I will feel like I have a better understanding.  So far, I am starting to notice a trend (which would be interesting if it continues) that seems to place DCs into four distinct categories:
> 
> 1. Constructs made by my mind to play specific and limited roles.  These DCs seem shallow, and have a very limited range of responses and actions.  I generally have a great deal of control over them.  I can change how they look and act.  I can banish them.  However, sometimes I can't do much to them at all.   I figure that is my mind being stubborn.
> 
> 2. Representations of my subconscious mind.  They are lively and dynamic.  They tend to be either hostile or very helpful.  If hostile and I ask what I may do to fix the problem, they always tell me something like I have been too critical of myself or too self-doubting.
> 
> 3. People I who I think might be other dreamers.  They generally are totally uninterested in me and may even treat me like a DC.  They appear to be persuing dream adventures and dream plotts of their own.
> 
> 4. The weird ones.  I am begining to wonder if they might be real, in some sense.  They are the most complex of DCs.  They don't have that "flat" feeling I associate with constructs; the familiarity of my subconscious selves; or the warm, fleshy sensation I associate with the "other dreamers."  They get really angry when I go around creating havoc and destruction.  Last night, in fact, when I did the advanced task of the month and made it winter, one DC confronted me about the damage unexpected winter had caused.  I told him it was just a dream.  He said, "Well, I have to live here."  I've had DCs do stuff like that before, but there was something about him that felt quite off.
> ...



All of the above.  Actually I have a list that I have from a past post below.  

These are 5 types that I will usually see:

Dreamers.  These are people dreaming and are not lucid.  You usually see them reenacting typical things like working or watching TV.  They are hard to get the attention of and do not disappear when you remove your attention.

Replicants.  These are imaginary characters (and things) created by you and will disappear the second you remove your attention.  They can fool you easily as they know how to fool you being connected to you.  They have an existence all their own and can not be uncreated but once you remove your attention they are on their own.

Between Lifers.  These are people between lives who for whatever reasons inhabit areas where dreamers hang out.  They are like dreamers but are not so difficult and are easy to get the attention of.  They are almost always goal oriented and on a mission of some sorts.

Recent Dead.  These people usually are still holding on to their past life in many ways.  They may seem sick, or trying to do something but never having it work, or seem lost or to have amnesia.  You can get their attention pretty easily but are usually hostile or uncooperative.  

Spirit.  This type was usually never human and a little distant emotionally.  They are usually summing up the human experience and/or seemingly deciding if they want to become human.  They are ADHD-like types but are not hostile and seem just a little distracted.  They seem pretty rare and usually don't make much of an impression unless they have decided they should be helping you like a dream guide.

Most of these seem to inhabit the dream world sometimes acting out whole lives there.

Last night, as posted in my DJ, I was being an a-hole and a DC threatened to kick me out of the area I was in at the time.  At this point in my development such DCs are little more than entertaining, there is absolutely no way they can harm me.  Still I try to be respectful of all beings.

Dream Telepathy
Also I think dream telepathy is the cause of a lot of problems with people and their DCs.  If you say something nice to a DC but are thinking 'your a tool of my subconscious' they are going to be angry at you, they're not going to like you.  Basically you're saying "Hey tool, help me" and they react just like if you went shopping tomorrow and did the same thing to some stranger, hostile.  In everyday life our thoughts are kept so separated from our verbalization's that it can be hard to synchronize them.  I'm going to have to write a tutorial on this but for now just think the nicest thoughts you can towards them AND say nice things to them to get good results.

----------


## Soulnote

> I've had a lot of interaction with DCs - deliberate interaction with the intent of learning more about the dream state.
> 
> What I have come away with, (which is not what I expected,) is a questioning of exactly what the dream state is and whether DCs are really creations of our own minds.  They seem to be MOST unhelpful about becoming a better lucid dreamer, making it clear that they don't much like us.



To this, I think it's because being lucid isn't completely natural, I don't think our minds want us lucid, whenever I become lucid my mind tries to distract me.

I talk to DC's all the time, mine are pretty nice until I bring up that we're in a dream

----------


## DreamWizard

I dont come across DCs that often probobly due to my subconciouse desire to be a hermit. A dream charracter that looked like my mom noticed i had trouble going through solid objects like walls and she gave me great advice. She told me that i was bracing my self for impact when i walked to the wall instead of just moving through. So then i decided to just pretend the wall was not a solid and i got through it with no problem. I guess the message the DC gave me was that if I expect something like going through a wall to hurt or not work that it wont and that the secret is expecting it to work without resistance.

----------


## Empedocles

In my experience, dream characters always try to make me believe I'm not dreaming.

----------


## ElMareci

> In my experience, dream characters always try to make me believe I'm not dreaming.



That's so true.
IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!   :Oh noes: 
Last night in a dream I asked my mom if I was dreaming and she was all like "Psh.  No."
I am way too gullible.   :Bang head:

----------


## Soulnote

You believed her, lol, if ou look up, my subconscious has the same problem

----------


## Exceptions

I never interact with DC's as much as I do with animals in my dreams... And the animal I see always tends to turn my dream in to a terror. it can be a dog, squirrel, or a cute kitty. EVENTUALLY I tend to notice something, and the dream turns sour, whatever animal it is tries to kill me, but every time, I'm able to grab it by the throat... and boy do I feel so bad having to squeeze, but I strangle it with all the strength I have, and it doesnt die, but it gets smaller until the animal vanishes. This happens all the time. Recently I hacked off a lions paws with a machete from a brazilian company called Tramontina. The lion killed everyone in my work place, and I was next, and I hacked off his paws. And it somehow managed to get away.

----------


## Un1corn

> Please understand that "you" are a dream character, too. All of it is the same halucination. You can have third person perspective dreams, and dreams where "you" are someone else.
> 
> Dream characters
> are just
> subprograms.



I have to agree with this. :/ I've had dreams where there wasn't even a 'me'. Kind of like watching a movie.

I am not denying that a spiritual world exists, nor that dreams can have spiritual significance. But for the most part, they're characters, not people. If they're 'out to get you', maybe the problem is something entirely different, to do with the dreamer's view of themselves or other people.

----------


## fautzo

though i havent tried this much, they love to contradict me, and are fucking CRAZY at playing hide and seek  :smiley:

----------

